# Miami face-eater thread



## 23536

MIAMI (WSVN) -- Disturbing new details and surveillance video have been released in the fatal police involved shooting off a causeway that involved naked men and cannibalism.

While Larry Vega rode his bicycle off the MacArthur Causeway on Saturday afternoon, he witnessed something that can only be described as savage: a naked man chewed off the face of another naked man. "And the guy was like tearing him to pieces with his mouth, so I told him, 'Get off!'" he said. "You know it's like the guy just kept eating the other guy away like ripping his skin."

Upon witnessing what he describes as a scene out of a horror movie, Vega managed to flag down a Miami Police officer. "Police officer came over, told him several times to get off and a police officer climbed over the divider and got in front of him and said, 'Get off!' And told him several times and the guy just stood his head up like that with a piece of flesh in his mouth and growled," said Vega.

When the attack continued, Vega says the officer fired but the man continued to chew flesh off the victim, who is homeless. The officer fired several more times, eventually killing the attacker.

A Miami Herald surveillance camera caught the aftermath as the two men laid side by side on the ground. "It was just a blob of blood," said Vega. "You couldn't really see, it was just blood all over the place."

Rescue crews rushed the victim to Jackson Memorial Hospital with 75% of his face missing.

Police say the attacker was likely overdosing on a new potent form of LSD. "What's happening is whenever we see that a person has taken all of his clothes off and has become violent, it’s indicative of this excited delirium that's caused by overdose of drugs,” said Armando Aguilar of the Miami Fraternal Order of Police. “What's happening is inside their body their organs are burning up alive.”


Read more: http://www.wsvn.com/news/articles/l...seway-police-involved-shooting/#ixzz1wAyBdeME


----------



## Venrak

Shocking, but very quick to point the finger to drugs; A "New potent form" of LSD? What is that supposed to even mean?

“What's happening is inside their body their organs are burning up alive.” Uhm, what?


----------



## freddy47

^Apparently this cop thinks that an "overdose" of LSD will cause an uncontrollable fever. Or maybe he really does think LSD causes your organs to heat up and burn. pfft. What a fucking joke.

Also it clearly isn't drugs. It is quite obviously the beginning of the zombie apocalypse. Ready yourselves men, dark times ahead


----------



## Foreigner

Not sure what's worse here... the fact that the cops killed a person, or that the bilge they are spewing about LSD can be so incorrect, or that the media is actually picking up their ridiculous claim and spreading it.

I really hate the establishment sometimes.


----------



## Venrak

^Sometimes?


----------



## oar9fi

It was a POLICEMAN who said that the guy was on a "new potent form of LSD" which causes spontaneous human combustion by burning up internal organs. Who are you to question THE POLICE??? You all should be locked up if you can't accept the police's statements as facts. That is why they carry guns, because they are the good guys. GROD BRESS THE PROREECE!!


----------



## Pagey

^Marijuana is bad, m'kay...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCDnR6Px-co
Quite the inspirational speech I think.


----------



## Newbierock

Foreigner said:


> Not sure what's worse here... *the fact that the cops killed a person,* or that the bilge they are spewing about LSD can be so incorrect, or that the media is actually picking up their ridiculous claim and spreading it.




Uhh, yeah pretty sure this killing was justified - seeing as the guy was chowing down on somebody elses face. I'd put the killing pretty low on the list of bad stuff thats happened..


----------



## MindWeather

23536 said:


> “What's happening is inside their body their organs are burning up alive.”





23536 said:


> “What's happening is inside their body their organs are burning up alive.”





23536 said:


> “What's happening is inside their body their organs are burning up alive.”



Someone call the military, Florida's clandestine chemists have created a new super weapon...


----------



## BlindSoothsayer

I would think that by "new potent form of LSD" he may be referring to RCs.


----------



## Folley

First they said it was cocaine psychosis... now it's 25i-NBOMe?



I call bull shit.


----------



## oar9fi

Maybe the guy was just trying to get in touch with his roots. Cannabalism & being naked predate cocaine, LSD, & 25i-NBOMe (& probably all drugs) by quite a bit. Either that or some of our ancestors somehow aquired whatever he took, causing them to eat all of the lesser homonid's faces, leaving only Homo Sapiens with their newly expanded minds to become modern man.

Really though, the face? couldn't he have found something meatier like a leg or something?


----------



## Celtic Cthulu

I vote zombie apocolypse! Seriously though, why point the finger immediately at some "new" (and most likely imaginary) über acid? Maybe just mental illness? Or hell probably the T-Virus. :D


----------



## 23536

25I?  Folley where did you get that from?



BlindSoothsayer said:


> I would think that by "new potent form of LSD" he may be referring to RCs.



He's probably referring to this incident, in which the cops beat to death a naked guy whose attorney later said was on LSD.  LSD has gotten some bad press in Miami lately, but nobody knows what chemical is actually on the blotters (thanks to prohibition).


----------



## Folley

23536 said:


> 25I?  Folley where did you get that from?



It's been on the news recently, it's often sold as LSD... it's potent and it's pretty new...

was just a guess though, I'm not going to believe he was on anything other than PCP, meth or something similar unless they have a tox-report


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

They need to quit making wild claims until they can without a doubt prove what he was on...through a toxicology report Folley mentions.

Saying someone was high when they committed the crime shouldn't make people say "ohhh, it was the drugs fault, the assailant is the victim."

The real problem here is that he was chewing on someone's face, not that he may or may not have been on drugs.


----------



## Foreigner

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> The real problem here is that he was chewing on someone's face, not that he may or may not have been on drugs.



I agree, but the problem is that the police are clearly trying to corroborate completely insane and heinous behavior with the drug the person was on, instead of questioning the mental health of such a person. No story is complete without inserting some drug propaganda!


----------



## Diloadid

This man was obviously not right, psychologically. He probably would have done this regardless of drugs being involved, which who knows if drugs were even involved?


----------



## slimvictor

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> They need to quit making wild claims until they can without a doubt prove what he was on...through a toxicology report Folley mentions.
> 
> Saying someone was high when they committed the crime shouldn't make people say "ohhh, it was the drugs fault, the assailant is the victim."
> 
> The real problem here is that he was chewing on someone's face, not that he may or may not have been on drugs.



Hell yes.
Thanks for saying this.


----------



## Diloadid

^ Kind of what I said.


----------



## jazz hands

PCP seems more likely--  see Big Lurch


----------



## Voxide

Celtic Cthulu said:


> Maybe just mental illness? Or hell probably the T-Virus. :D



Doesn't matter.

Drug intoxication isn't an excuse and neither is a mental illness. Cops rightfully shot the guy and I can't believe there's people who have the nerve to argue that the police used excessive force.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Personally I never feel like eating much on LSD.

Now if he was having a wank on the other hand......


----------



## Fresco

CBS is reporting it might be "bath salts": http://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/05/26/miami-police-confrontation-men-leaves-1-dead-1-hurt/



> Miami police are still tight-lipped about the man they shot and killed on the MacArthur Causeway Saturday afternoon, but new details back claims they had no choice: the naked man they shot was trying to chew the face off another naked man, and refused to obey police orders to stop his grisly meal, which one source now claims included his victim’s nose and eyeballs.
> 
> The head of the Miami Fraternal Order of Police, Armando Aguilar, said drugs are at the root of the attack.
> 
> “We have seen, already, three or four cases that are exactly like this where some people have admitted taking LSD and it’s no different than cocaine psychosis,” Aguilar said.
> 
> In the cases Aguilar mentioned, he said the people have all taken their clothing off, been extremely violent with what seemed to be super-human strength, even using their jaws as weapons.
> 
> “Extremely strong, I took care of a 150 pound individual who you would have thought he was 250 pounds,” Aguilar said. “It took six security officers to restrain the individual.
> 
> Emergency room Doctor Paul Adams agreed with Aguilar saying similar cases have showed up in the ER.
> 
> “We noticed an increase, probably after Ultra Fest,” Dr. Adams said.
> 
> *Adams said the new LSD is commonly called “bath salts.”* The drug, Adams said, can raise a persons body temperature to such a high degree that logic and the ability to feel pain are lost; then delirium sets in and that often leads to disaster.
> 
> “We’ve had several deaths,” Dr. Adams said. *“Earlier last year, we probably saw our first death from bath salts where people were running on the MacArthur Causeway, under the MacArthur Causeway being chased by the police and then all of the sudden just collapsing.”*
> 
> Aguilar, who heads the local chapter of the Fraternal Order of Police, said he has spoken with the officer who responded. Aguilar said the officer saw what the man was doing, and ordered him to stop. He said the man growled at the officer, and then returned to his meal.
> 
> Aguilar said the man ate his victim’s nose and eyeballs


----------



## Folley

> Adams said the new LSD is commonly called “bath salts.”



Oh what the fucking fuck is that.


----------



## Fresco

Folley said:


> Oh what the fucking fuck is that.


Google "meow meow"


----------



## SugarHill

thats the most absurd story i ever heard... the story is crazy.. however, the information is completely wrong.


----------



## Haoma

For people who don't understand the whole research chemical scene "bath salts" is a catch all term that unfortunately lumps things like MDPV and Mephedrone with things like 2c-e and MXE.


----------



## Carl Landrover

What a screwy article.

If the guy was one LSD then the other guys face was clearly melting. The tripping dude wasn't eating his face as much as he was drinking his face. It's just that faces are tough to drink and he probably had to start chewing a bit. 


All Hannibal Lecter-ish talk aside, did the victim survive? Was he knocked unconscious or something beforehand that lead to him getting his face eaten? That's a really fucked up story. Was the victim also on drugs or was he just some innocent dude that got attacked by the naked guy?


----------



## skillet

Busty St Clare said:


> Personally I never feel like eating much on LSD.







Voxide said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Drug intoxication isn't an excuse and neither is a mental illness. Cops rightfully shot the guy and I can't believe there's people who have the nerve to argue that the police used excessive force.



It is excessive force, you tell the guy to stop and he doesn't, so the next step is to shoot him? A taser or a bit of a beating with a truncheon could have put him down.


----------



## The Network

Anyone seen insanitarium? This reminds me of that movie.


----------



## Fresco

Dead perpetrator identified: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-LSD-eats-face-victim-police-shoot-Miami.html

I'm wondering if maybe its PCP.  Thats been known to make people do crazy shit


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

my vote goes to the T-virus lol


----------



## 23536

after looking at a photo of the carnage, do any of you still think the cop used excessive force?


*NSFW*: 










The victim remains in a coma.


----------



## amanitadine

This is CLEARLY a case of ROFLCOPTR abuse. . . .


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

DAMN that pic is brutal....yea if i was the cop i wouldnt have thought twice about putting him down.


----------



## Voxide

skillet said:


> It is excessive force, you tell the guy to stop and he doesn't, so the next step is to shoot him? A taser or a bit of a beating with a truncheon could have put him down.


He *charged* toward the officer after eating someone's face. I can't believe you're honestly making this argument. If a bullet didn't even put him, what the fuck makes you think a nightstick would have worked?

I'd have shot that fucker a lot more than just 6 times.


----------



## BK38

Whomever lumped LSD in with "Bath Salts" or RCs (Research Chemicals) is a complete moron. Things like MDPV/Mephedrone are nothing like LSD. 

Anybody who would cannibalize a fellow human being this way, would have to have been psychologically predisposed to committing such a heinous crime in the first place. I'd imagine that he was of sadistic/violent/whatever fucked up nature before ingesting any substance.

As for excessive force, as the officer, I might have tried to use-non lethal force on the assailant - still shooting him - but in a limb or stomach perhaps). Then again, I have no idea what it would be in that moment and come upon such a scene; confronted with what seemed like a Zombie. That second he charged at me, I'd probably go for the largest mass (chest/stomach) or even a headshot...I just don't know.

In any case, I would be interested in seeing any psychological records/priors/toxicology-screen/relevant material(s) regarding the cannibal. What mix of environment/personality/circumstance created such a being (or thing)?


----------



## Fresco

23536 said:


> after looking at a photo of the carnage, do any of you still think the cop used excessive force?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The victim remains in a coma.


Absolutely fucking not!!!  Thats  a cop's job, to save lives.

Although looking at whats left of that guy/girl, I dont think he/she will  have too much of a life left


----------



## Fresco

Victim:

****WARNING: GRAPHIC****




*NSFW*:


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I read this article when it was linked on another site and I agree that it's not LSD that he took.  Then again he sounds like a psychopath so he might have attacked someone even if he was not on drugs.


----------



## 23536

holy shit.  That's a lot worse than I thought.

I just heard someone on the radio say LSD is definitely the culprit because it can make people's faces look like cheeseburgers.

and here I was hoping LSD would be legalized in my lifetime


----------



## 23536

This from Miami police union chief:



> Aguilar has been telling local media outlets that Eugene may have overdosed on LSD, citing four previous instances in Miami-Dade when people ingested too much acid, removed their clothes, and became violent.
> 
> The most recent case occurred during Ultra Music Festival this past March, Aguilar says. Evan Oberfelder, a 23-year-old Texas resident, was naked near the 1800 block of North Bayshore Drive when he was hit by a taxi. When the cabbie fled the scene, a bystander attempted to help a bleeding Oberfelder, who kicked the good Samaritan in the groin for calling the cops. It took 11 officers to subdue the young man, who jumped on top of police cars, threatened and attacked the cops - even taking the baton from a female officer and hitting her with it. Oberfelder was charged with felony battery, aggravated battery on a police officer, resisting arrest with violence, criminal mischief, and false imprisonment.
> 
> In another incident in West Miami, Aguilar says police had to subdue a man who was trying to bite his neighbors and who had punched the exterior walls of his house so hard that his knuckles were stripped to the bone.
> 
> "Both guys admitted to taking LSD," Aguilar says. "Because of the similarities in those and two other cases, it is my assumption that" Eugene was tripping.



http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/riptide/2012/05/rudy_eugene_the_miami_zombie_w.php

There's probably some bad stamps going around South Florida right now.


----------



## Vader

Isn't PCP well known for causing an increase in body temperature and thus a desire to strip (as well as, obviously, turning people into bloodthirsty lunatics)?


----------



## Fresco

Holy shit guys, its all over the Drudge Report:

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/05/2...ified-fears-grow-over-drug-possibly-involved/



> The president of the Miami Fraternal Order of Police, Armando Aguilar believes the entire incident is the fault of *a new drug* trend that has led to similar incidents. Emergency room doctors at Jackson Memorial Hospital said they too have seen *a major increase in cases linked to the street drug called “bath salts”* or the new LSD


----------



## phenethylo J

> Adams said the new LSD is commonly called “bath salts



That is even more retarded than that article where a cop called dmt an "ecstacy like drug".

Taking drug advice from a cop is like taking adive on homosexuality from a pastor.


----------



## Sagulations

phenethylo J said:


> That is even more retarded than that article where a cop called dmt an "ecstacy like drug".
> 
> Taking drug advice from a cop is like taking adive on homosexuality from a pastor.



This^


----------



## 33Hz

I thought PCP when I first read this but the 'bath salts' reference makes me think it might be Desoxypipradrol instead? I remember when the Ivory Wave bath salts were doing the rounds in the UK, it sent quite a few people completely off their rocker for days on end. Nothing this extreme of course, but if the dude was already unstable and prone to violence maybe a huge dose of Desoxypipradrol would've been enough to send him over the edge?


----------



## Bomboclat

Did anyone else watch the video?

This part had me loling so hard:

"[drugs] make people do crazy things, like *jump in pools with no clothes on*"

Crazy!


----------



## Voxide

Doesn't matter if it was LSD or PCP or alcohol.

He was still responsible for every single one of his actions that day.


----------



## Folley

33Hz said:


> I thought PCP when I first read this but the 'bath salts' reference makes me think it might be Desoxypipradrol instead? I remember when the Ivory Wave bath salts were doing the rounds in the UK, it sent quite a few people completely off their rocker for days on end. Nothing this extreme of course, but if the dude was already unstable and prone to violence maybe a huge dose of Desoxypipradrol would've been enough to send him over the edge?



It could be... or it could be one of 1000 other stimulant Research Chemicals that can cause psychosis... 


Guessing is rather stupid... at least your guess makes sense, but a "new LSD"??? Come on. That's obvious scaremongering for an old, safe and TESTED drug.


----------



## Bomboclat

I was thinking more about this and I feel as if the cops did not handle the situation properly. I understand the man was out of his mind at the moment, but its just that, he was out of his mind at the moment, so why shoot and kill the man? Why not use some form of a tranquelizer or electroshock to subdue the man?

I just feel like they were a bit trigger happy here.


----------



## Doctor_Ew420

Bomboclat said:


> I was thinking more about this and I feel as if the cops did not handle the situation properly. I understand the man was out of his mind at the moment, but its just that, he was out of his mind at the moment, so why shoot and kill the man? Why not use some form of a tranquelizer or electroshock to subdue the man?
> 
> I just feel like they were a bit trigger happy here.



I would agree in a LOT of situations. A naked man in mid-day Miami was eating a man's face... I think that was a bit past the police training. They are trained to fire when someone is pointing a gun at them or other officer's, could you even imagine seeing what this cop saw and had to personally take care of?

That is a lot man, he will be in therapy forever I bet. EVERY story I have read in DITM about a cop killing someone previously was WRONG and I said so, I cannot look down on this officer for doing what he did. It would be preferable if he had first tried to taze him, but his life obviously was at risk and he was in the middle of trying to murder someone.

You know all those zombie movies where the zombies are created by some kind of reaction to chemical warfare... Imagine if an RC was released that REALLY did do this to people regularly... It seems the RC dealers these days are willing to sell the newest chem by the ounce before a single known human test has been done... I personally wouldn't feel too bad if the RC market was shutdown for the time being until drugs are legalized... We have good, tried and true drugs that if legalized would all receive their own special attention (for example, I don't see myself ever taking "acid" ever again. I don't want to take 25i or other rc's and I don't trust any dealers of any drugs (except for pot, sometimes))


----------



## Voxide

Bomboclat said:


> I was thinking more about this and I feel as if the cops did not handle the situation properly. I understand the man was out of his mind at the moment, but its just that, he was out of his mind at the moment, so why shoot and kill the man? Why not use some form of a tranquelizer or electroshock to subdue the man?


Because he charged at the officer and could have easily bit his jugular off. Then there would have been 2 if not more victims.



Doctor_Ew420 said:


> until drugs are legalized...



Lol, have fun waiting. It definitely won't be in your lifetime.


----------



## jazz hands

I hope it wasn't MXE...  an incident like this would be like the fastest way possible to get a drug banned


----------



## sekio

It was _clearly_ the devil marihuana, we should make cannabis _more illegal_ to compensate for all these hideous violent crimes.

That said, I would totally expect some combination of high powered stimulants and/or dissociatives to be involved here - there are very few instances I can recall of LSD-induced cannibalism.

As for "why did he get shot", I'm fairly sure a man who is communicating only in growls and has just finished lunching on someone's face presents an obvious and immediate threat to an officer, esp. if he charges. I thought it was common knowledge to not scare the fuck out of police, especially when they catch you doing illegal things.


----------



## 23536

$10 bet that he was on nothing but crack

which is what I'll use the $10 for

You gotta know the neighborhood.  Overtown/OMNI is the crack hole.  This incident took place in crack central and everyone's like "Oh it was probably the newest R.C. 2-Bromomethyl-pyroterrodrome aka Catmandoo".  

Nonsense.  Crack.


----------



## poledriver

> Ronald Poppo, left, was the victim of a horrific cannibal attack at the hands of Rudy Eugene, Miami police said Tuesday. Picture: Miami-Dade Police Dept





> *Attacker was under influence of drug called "Bath Salts" *
> Ronald Poppo, lost 75 percent of face in gruesome attack
> Victim is in hospital in a critical condition



THE victim whose face was chewed almost completely off in a bizarre naked roadside attack in Miami has been identified.
The victim is homeless man Ronald Poppo, 65, who is in hospital in critical condition.

The attacker, Rudy Eugene, 31, was shot dead by police after devouring up to 75 per cent of Poppo's face. Both men are believed to have been naked.

US police released images of both men in the hope of trying to understand what provoked the cannibal act.

It comes as horrific photos emerged allegedly showing the remains of Poppo's badly mauled face.

The pictures, which show a bloody face of a man with a beard receiving medical treatment, are too graphic to be published by news.com.au

http://www.news.com.au/world/naked-face-eating-man-may-have-been-on-lsd/story-e6frfkyi-1226374223070


----------



## poledriver




----------



## Bomboclat

Doctor_Ew420 said:


> I would agree in a LOT of situations. A naked man in mid-day Miami was eating a man's face... I think that was a bit past the police training. They are trained to fire when someone is pointing a gun at them or other officer's, could you even imagine seeing what this cop saw and had to personally take care of?
> 
> That is a lot man, he will be in therapy forever I bet. EVERY story I have read in DITM about a cop killing someone previously was WRONG and I said so, I cannot look down on this officer for doing what he did. It would be preferable if he had first tried to taze him, but his life obviously was at risk and he was in the middle of trying to murder someone.



Being a cop isnt easy, I get that (to the best of my abilities). You sometimes have to make life or death situations for yourself and others, and I think having that power is a great responsibility. Knowing when and where to use that power, though, is what seperates a good cop from just another idiot with a gun.

If all cops are taught is shoot to kill from the get-go, what is that doing to protect and serve the community?
The world has enough hired hit-men and lunatics with guns.



Voxide said:


> Because he charged at the officer and could have easily bit his jugular off. Then there would have been 2 if not more victims.



Where is the pepperspray or tazer? Why dont the cops use tranquilizers? (though I guess with tranq's you do pose the risk of under/over dosing people).
This was an unarmed man, and although yes, he was being psychotically violent, I do not believe that shooting and killing the man was the _*only*_ option.

I do somewhat understand the rationale behind the actions of killing the man. He was in the middle of committing murder, he wasnt about to stop, and the cop felt as if his life was threatened as well. I get that.

My views are just that he jumped from point A (assessing the situation) to point fktd (fucking killin the dude) awfuly fast.


----------



## slimvictor

I suspect that some cops might have shot the guy in the leg a second time, or the arm, instead of killing him. 
It would have been a risk for the cop, and cops are trained to be very aggressive IMO, so only a small minority might have held back like this.  I hope that, if I had been the cop, I would have held back. 
But at some point, it just may be the case that someone gives up their right to continue living. 
Not saying that this is the case, but if it is, it surely happened here.


----------



## slimvictor

Fresco said:


> Victim:
> 
> ****WARNING: GRAPHIC****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



That is really fucked up. 
I partly wish I had never seen it...


----------



## foolsgold

i found this picture on mucho sucko that's how i found out about it


----------



## PredatorVision

ugh the guardian is at it now too

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/may/29/miami-man-eating-face-lsd


> A man shot dead by police as he ate the face of another man may have been under the influence of a potent variant of LSD called bath salts, investigators believe.



who are these investigators?


----------



## Condumbpope

My money is on MDVP psychosis, high dose of PCP, or meth psychosis.


----------



## tamarinds

someone help me! my organs are burning up alive!


----------



## OZMANCOMETH

they need to can the damn bath salts, before every gets outlawed, and legitimate reseachers are going to be SOL, this is all it takes for one ignoramus to screw up the useful research..... let the propaganda begin!


----------



## amanitadine

It CAN'T be bath salts, that shit totes gets rid of the appetite! It CANT be ROFLCOPTR, as they didn't shit their pants. Buuuuuut, they didn't have pants on. I think it has to be a "new potent form of marijuana called PCP, or meow-meow,as it is known  by the older generation". Nothing else would make dude that hungry!


----------



## jimf4ii

PCP plus some kind of amphetamine is my bet.  I've read that the angel dust sold in ghettos is adulterated with stimulants.

http://twitter.com/djtrifegood/status/190138288764485632/photo/1


----------



## northskyfla

LOL LSD makes you eat peoples faces?


----------



## change-jug

While this is a horrible event it pisses me off how "journalists" just go about writing anything. It`s really unprofessional to say the least. "LSD kills man!"
              "Man on LSD kills bum!"
               "LSD("bath salts") the new Epsom Salt!"
               "Man washes Bum`s bum with bath salts! Zaniness ensues!"
It`s like they hire people only if they have Tourettes Syndrome.


----------



## SONN

my guess is PCP. There have already been a few documented cases of brutally violent crimes committed on it, one of which also involves cannibalism.


----------



## badfish45

Folley said:


> Oh what the fucking fuck is that.



That my friend is the unfortunate miseducation of our country due to the drug wars.


----------



## poledriver

*'Bath salts' may have driven Rudy Eugene to brutal cannibal attack*

*'Bath salts' may have driven Rudy Eugene to brutal cannibal attack*







> Ivory Wave "soothing bath salts" are sold by a company specialising in legal highs. Picture: Ivory Wave








IT'S the story that made the world recoil in horror: a homeless man was attacked by "cannibal" Rudy Eugene, who ate the man's face before he was shot dead by Miami police.

But what drove the 31-year-old man, described by his uncle as "nice and hard-working" to an act of such insanity?

Authorities in the US suspect Eugene was under the influence of a legal synthetic drug known as "bath salts", or Ivory Wave.

Police are still trying to piece together the brutal, stomach-churning attack. After he stripped and punched the victim, found sleeping on elevated train tracks, he straddled him before starting to eat his face off.

Cars and a number of cyclists passed the two men while the attack took place.

It was almost 20 minutes until officer Jose Rivera shot Eugene shortly after he arrived. He shouted at him to stop but he simply got up and growled and continued eating at the man's face.

Bath salts are classified by the Australian Drug Foundation as a "legal high" and are sold under a number of different names.

One of those, Ivory Wave, markets its product as soothing bath salts but warns they're "not to be used as snuff" and "not for human consumption". 

Yet the company is backed by am-hi-co-com, which specialises in legal highs.

*What are 'bath salts'?*

Bath salts have other names - Vanilla Sky and Hurricane Charlie among them - but first let's explain the chemistry.

The high comes from chemicals called mephedrone, methylenedioxypyrovalerone (MDPV), and methoyne.

The NSW Drug Squad says bath salts sold with these chemical properties are illegal.

“Bath salts as mephedrone or MDPV are analogues of illegal drugs, which means bath salts in those forms are illegal,” a spokesperson told news.com.au.
“It's an emerging trend that the drug squad is starting to see these new psychoactive substances being used.”​






> Mephedrone, a substance found in "bath salts", is illegal in Australia. Picture: ThinkStock



Geoff Munro, policy director for the Australian Drug Foundation, says bath salts can produce psychotic-like symptoms.

"There's not a lot of research into mephedrone, and the effect on someone would always be difficult to predict," he told news.com.au.

"It's synthetic and has a similar structure to amphetamine and can have a similar effect to drugs like ecstasy and amphetamine."

"Essentially it's illegal unless someone has a valid permit to import it."

MDPV is a border-controlled substance; It cannot be legally imported and a man was arrested 12 months ago by the AFP.
Highly potent

Some forms of bath salts are four times as potent as methylphenidate - known more commonly as the ADHD drug Ritalan.

The chemical high is profound, hallucinogenic and prompts cravings, almost immediately, for more.

Dr Des Williams, a chemistry expert from the University of South Australia, says bath salts can dangerously alter someone's mental state.

"Apparently it gives a really nice hit for people, but the hit doesn't last very long. And there's an intense craving for more," he told news.com.au.

"It's quite nasty with precipitating mental illness of various types."

He says bath salts are still a relative unknown.

"It was first synthesised back in 1929 but wasn't really discovered until 2003, and was even sold over the counter in some places," he said.

"It's simple a simple synthesis - made up of two molecules."

*How do 'bath salts' affect users?*

We spoke to Sophie, 24, from Sydney, who told us of her "horrendous" experience snorting bath salts in Los Angeles.

She bought about two grams for $80 in Hollywood, and snorted six lines on the first day of Coachella music festival. It left her in a world of pain.

"We gave it a real nudge, and it wiped me out," she told news.com.au.

"It was the worst effect of any drug I've ever had. It was horrendous."

Sophie said she was told it was a legal drug but the after-effects were far worse than she could have anticipated.

"It felt fun, made you want to dance, like ecstasy, but then I became intensely paranoid," she said.

"I was sick, really shaky, I felt paralysed. My balance was off. It was the worst experience of anything. It was a really bad experience to have."

She immediately called her sister to warn her off the drug which had been doing the rounds back home.

"It looks a bit like bath salts, but it's like crumpled up, coarse, off-white powder," she said.

"It's kind of meant to resemble cocaine."






- with the Daily Mail​
http://www.news.com.au/world/bath-s...-cannibal-attack/story-e6frfkyi-1226376343005


----------



## 23536

rapid fallout:



> *Sweetwater mayor calls for bath-salt ban after face-eating attack*
> 
> Sweetwater Mayor Manny Maroño hopes to ban bath salts in the city in reaction to the infamous face-eating rage near the MacArthur Causeway in Miami.
> 
> The possible ban differs from a current statewide bath salts ban because it would block the sale of products based on their size, rather than their chemical makeup.
> 
> Maroño hopes to ban salts that are packaged in gram containers, which he said is a tip-off for illegal substances.
> 
> “No legitimate bath salts will be sold in that way,” he said.
> 
> Some have speculated that Rudy Eugene was under the influence of the psychotic-like drugs when he attacked another man and gnawed off his face. The drugs, which are not made up of the same material as the crystals that foam up bath tubs, are labeled as “not for human consumption” in order to avoid being classified as illegal.
> 
> Maroño wants to ban bath salts to avoid the possibility that the drug could be shipped into stores alongside harmless bath salts used for sore muscles, according to a city news release.
> 
> He said the state ban isn’t strict enough because people can remove the banned chemical from the versatile drug to make it legal again.
> 
> If people try to slide around the city’s ban by making the containers slightly larger or smaller than the specified amount, Maroño said, the city will adjust its ordinance accordingly.
> 
> “They always seem to find a way to skirt the law,” he said. “We’re going to be chasing this problem.”
> 
> He also wants to put restrictions on potpourri head off shipments of fake marijuana from reaching mini-markets.
> 
> Sweetwater previously banned synthetic marijuana in a similar manner, and Maroño hopes to get the new ban through in about 30 days.
> 
> “I feel it’s important as a parent and as a father,” he said. “We’re supposed to be out there to protect those who can’t help themselves, and addicts can’t help themselves.”
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/05/...for-bath.html#comment-542280613#storylink=cpy


----------



## sekio

> Maroño hopes to ban salts that are packaged in gram containers, which he said is a tip-off for illegal substances.



Smart, let's make them buy 2 gram containers again. Then ban 2 grams, then make n+1 gram containers, etc...


----------



## Quantum Perception

I hope the media stops calling this a hallucinogen and start calling it a stimulant- with the guy going through stimulant psychosis. If it doesn't, this will make the public image of psychedelics worse, when it was just getting a little better.


----------



## slimvictor

> On the Saturday morning before he would make headlines for chewing off a man’s face — before he would come to be known tragically as the “Miami Zombie” — Rudy Eugene held his Bible and kissed his girlfriend goodbye.
> Eugene’s on-again, off-again girlfriend said he woke her up at 5:30 a.m. to say he was going to meet with a “homeboy.” She said she found it strange he was rummaging the closet so early in morning. He didn’t name the friend or say where he was going.
> He planted a kiss on her lips and said, “I love you.” Shortly after, he left the central Broward apartment he shared with her.
> 
> (...)
> Around noon Saturday, she said she felt uneasy. She got into her car to search for Eugene, thinking he might still be stranded somewhere.
> 
> (...)
> 
> “I was worried. I couldn’t do anything. I just kept calling the phone,” she said. “I left messages saying, ‘Rudy, call me, I’m really worried.’ ” She said Eugene never told her where he was going that morning, and she was surprised to hear reports that he had been in South Beach in the hours before he attacked a homeless man, Ronald Poppo.
> 
> In fact, she said, the previous day he told her he didn’t want to go to South Beach because of the heavy police presence for Urban Beach Week. Eugene, who had been arrested in the past for possession of marijuana, told her he didn’t want to get arrested.





> The man being depicted by the media as a “face eater” or a “monster” is not the man she knew, she said. He smoked marijuana often, though had recently said he wanted to quit, but he didn’t use stronger recreational drugs and even refused to take over-the-counter medication for simple ailments like headaches, she said. He was sweet and well-mannered, she said.
> 
> Eugene’s girlfriend has her own theory on what happened that day. She believes Eugene was drugged unknowingly. The only other explanation, she said, was supernatural — that someone put a Vodou curse on him.
> 
> The girlfriend, who unlike Eugene is not Haitian, said she has never believed in Vodou, until now.
> 
> “I don’t know how else to explain this,” she said.



From http://golackawanna.com/stories/Gir...7491?category_id=4&town_id=7&sub_type=stories


----------



## JD55

Some people are just crazy as fuck. No LSD I've ever had made me wanna chew on people and no such LSD exist.


----------



## phactor

Bomboclat said:


> I was thinking more about this and I feel as if the cops did not handle the situation properly. I understand the man was out of his mind at the moment, but its just that, he was out of his mind at the moment, so why shoot and kill the man? Why not use some form of a tranquelizer or electroshock to subdue the man?
> 
> I just feel like they were a bit trigger happy here.



He was killing another individual and would not stop and was too messed up to follow directions. That is how it goes. Same thing for a hostage situation. The hostage taker is placing another individuals life at risk, the hostage taker will be taken out if possible.


----------



## amanitadine

"Some have speculated that Rudy Eugene was under the influence of the psychotic-like drugs.. ." ahhh yes, of course, the ol anti-psychotic antagonists. . . And terrible grammar. . .

" it's a simple synthesis, it's made up of two molecules.. " uh-huh. 

Man, this story is amazing, but equally amazing is the press coverage, and the publics reaction. So depressing and hilarious at the same time. Such is the paradox of 21st century life in planet America. .


----------



## ChickenScratch

That's good face melting.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I've tripped face in my day, but I've never tripped someone else's face off.


----------



## amanitadine

Try taking a dip in the ocean. Now thats a salty bath right there! Hilarious face (t)ripping is sure to ensue!


----------



## poledriver

> She believes Eugene was drugged unknowingly. The only other explanation, she said, was supernatural — that someone put a Vodou curse on him.



That's an interesting call. lol


----------



## RedLeader

Bomboclat said:


> Where is the pepperspray or tazer? Why dont the cops use tranquilizers? (though I guess with tranq's you do pose the risk of under/over dosing people).
> This was an unarmed man, and although yes, he was being psychotically violent, I do not believe that shooting and killing the man was the _*only*_ option.



The cop probably didn't want to use a taser to interrupt the attack because as long as both men were still physically connected, tasering one would shock the other by contact.  And the victim was old and in bad shape already. 

Was the perpetrator shot as he left the victim and moved toward the cop?  Sure, the cop _could_ have used a taser here, but I dunno.  I get what others are saying about this being a moment where no training can really prepare a person to keep calm and think rationally.  It's sad that this happened, especially if this guy was otherwise a normal (enough) dude, and he just had one freakout.  What's equally worse is the this tragedy for the victim.  

CNN's now comparing the effects of "what he was on" with the effects of "ecstasy."  Sounds about right.  

Call me old and jaded, but I just don't get the whole "bath salts" movement (to be fair, I've never tried any of them) or feel any need to defend it.  Legalise and regulate the non-dangerous classics (marijuana, LSD, MDMA) and there won't be a need to produce substitute highs that _can_ be pretty dangerous because everyone will already be satisfied.


----------



## poledriver

> CNN's now comparing the effects of "what he was on" with the effects of "ecstasy." Sounds about right.
> 
> Call me old and jaded, but I just don't get the whole "bath salts" movement (to be fair, I've never tried any of them) or feel any need to defend it. Legalise and regulate the non-dangerous classics (marijuana, LSD, MDMA) and there won't be a need to produce substitute highs that can be pretty dangerous because everyone will already be satisfied.



Yeah I agree with that.

I saw some guy on 'cops' who they found on the street naked, and very agitated. They guy was sweating so hard and having these spasms and telling the cops he was naked cos he'd been up for 3 days on bath salts and wanted to get arrested cos it was the safest place for him or some crap. I was like who the fuck wonts to take a drug like that?


----------



## Bomboclat

phactor said:


> He was killing another individual and would not stop and was too messed up to follow directions. That is how it goes. Same thing for a hostage situation. The hostage taker is placing another individuals life at risk, the hostage taker will be taken out if possible.



Like I said, i understand that, I just dont feel like using deadly force was the only option. There are many ways to subdue a man that he seemed to just skip over. I get it, you need to make a fast life/death situation here, but first assess the situation and all possibilities.

In all seriousness, I understand where youre all coming from here, and I thank you for sharing your viewpoints, theyve all been very insightful and great to read/reply to.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

i can't wait until this story develops
from bath salts to the zombie disease to the pictures released

this is definitely mind blowin


----------



## Sp33dy

are you serious? Moving forth and passing bills to make something illegal over "speculation?" There HASN'T been a toxicology report yet and it's spoken about like this dude was definitely on an empty-termed drug called "bathsalts." This seriously blows my mind. 

I see no difference in somebody honestly speculating the use of "bathsalts" or infected by a virus and is the start of a zombie apocalypse. Both speculations are retarded and funny, but we aren't quarantining people because of a "possible" virus.


----------



## Vader

> I see no difference in somebody honestly speculating the use of "bathsalts" or infected by a virus and is the start of a zombie apocalypse.


You're saying, that if you were to put money on it, you could not identify either of those two possibilities as being any more likely than the other?


----------



## edgarshade

*UK - The Miami face-eating case should not stampede US into a 'bath salts' ban*

Guardian

David Nutt
guardian.co.uk, Thursday 31 May 2012 15.53 BST 

With reader comments



> Media panic about 'bath salts' in Florida's lurid story has led to calls for bans, but UK mephedrone experience argues caution
> 
> What are drug laws for?
> 
> It seems ridiculous to suggest such an obvious question, but in the midst of yet another highly-charged scramble for new drug bans, we should be asking it again and again. What are drug laws for? Drug laws are to protect people, to reduce drug harms. If a ban will not reduce the suffering or harm caused by drugs, then it should not be introduced.
> 
> The terrible story of the homeless Ronald Poppo, whose face was mauled by Rudy Eugene before Florida police shot him dead, has horrified and fascinated media audiences worldwide, and generated an explosion of misinformed and hysterical speculation. It is believed that Rudy Eugene may have taken "bath salts", which have been inaccurately described as "LSD-like" by many sources.



More...
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/may/31/miami-face-eating-case-bath-salts-ban


----------



## dryg

from what i have read they are still waiting for the toxicology report to come back from the autopsy, the whole bath salts things is still a guess by the police at this point


----------



## Sp33dy

lol no that isn't what I am saying. I'm just saying that if people want to come to a conclusion and pass new laws because of a situation before the facts are released, you might as well pass new laws affecting the other popular possible cause(virus) lol it wasn't meant to be taken literal. More like a joke poking fun at the irony of the two most popular beliefs. Bathsalts, ironically being an unknown concoction of drugzz that turn you into a cannibal and a new virus that turns you into a cannibal.

For the record, if one of those were indeed the cause of this situation, I'd bet on a possible research chemical in the "bath salts". Which RC? Maby a pcp analog would be my guess. I can't see a person going through stimulant psychosis and wanting to eat. 

My honest opinion is the guy had some sort of breakdown and I don't believe psychoactive chemicals were involved
Lol I should have typed /sarcasm or something


----------



## SONN

does anyone think they ever will release a toxicology report so we'll find out with this depraved motherfucker was ACTUALLY on?

BATH SALTS is not a fucking drug, it's a unknown mixture of drugs.

and there is seemingly NO evidence leading us to believe he was on 'bath salts' other then the fact that he was eating someones face.


----------



## grimble crumble

SONN said:


> does anyone think they ever will release a toxicology report so we'll find out with this depraved motherfucker was ACTUALLY on?
> 
> BATH SALTS is not a fucking drug, it's a unknown mixture of drugs.
> 
> and there is seemingly NO evidence leading us to believe he was on 'bath salts' other then the fact that he was eating someones face.



qft


----------



## grimble crumble

I hate that psychedelics will get a bad rep because of this.

the RC scene is getting out of hand. Yes this man may have had an underlyinh disorder that could have been broughten out by an overdose, or yes he may have accidently taken an extremely large dose of something because he didnt know what the hell it even was, but come on. No one can think making pounds of unresearched psychoactive chemicals available to the general public is a good idea. People like the ones on this board or the ones of the inner circles of chemists who actually are safe, and use miligram scales, or maticulously lable everything to avoid a mixup, or make sure to account for set and setting, and dont go handing these out to everyone are a rare breed. The general public doesnt know shit about drugs they take. Hell most people who do drugs dont even know the most basic things about drugs that have been around for 50 years, how do you think they will act with drugs that just came out last month.

The seen should have stayed quiet, but it didnt. Now that its one your average street corner bad/weird shit will happen, and because of that the backlash on not just RC's but all psychedelics will be severe


----------



## Ineffable14

*Yahoo's front page news calls bath salts the new LSD...*

http://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/miami-cannibal-attack-horrific-dangers-bath-salts-drug

This article is a joke. Thought I'd share it with the community. The amount of misinfo in this article is truly laughable.


----------



## whynaught

you know you're a drug addict when you eat other people's faces to potentiate your high.


----------



## Section813

I agree with the post above 100%. This is an organized propaganda campaign taking opportunity from a tragic event.


----------



## 23536

merged a few threads and changed the title.

I really hope this issue dies.


----------



## mattz231

In a town around where I live someone was just fought eating the brains and heart of a dead person.


----------



## dryg

whynaught said:


> you know you're a drug addict when you eat other people's faces to potentiate your high.



 i was going to say 'eat your heart out jeff foxworthy' but there's been too much cannabalism already.


----------



## whataboutheforests




----------



## drdoctor

^Thanks! Needed that laugh.


----------



## RedLeader

I think it's pretty sad that it takes having to have one's face eaten off by a crazy man for the American people to suddenly feel bad for and care about the outcome of a homeless man's life.


----------



## Tommyboy

I guess this video applies.


----------



## slimvictor

*'Bath salts': Officials say the synthetic drug in disguise was behind recent ‘canniba*

Links to two articles I have seen on this topic follow.


The first, from the NY Daily News, is ridiculously slanted, dangerously uninformed, and sensationalist.
The second, from Forbes, is much, much more balanced and realistic.
But I believe I see a remarkable similarity between the two.
They share something -  the same old trick on how the media doesn't just reflect public opinion, but controls it - 
the same assumptions about the government's role in permitting individual freedom of choice
in the realm of consciousness (and, some would say, in many other realms as well).



> “If you take the worst attributes of meth, coke, PCP, LSD and Ecstasy and put them together, that’s what we’re seeing sometimes,” Mark Ryan, the director of the Louisiana Poison Center, told the New York Times.
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> Use skyrocketed throughout last year, mostly by teens and young adults, until in October the DEA banned three chemicals used to make the drug.
> 
> Several states have issued a ban on the drug but no federal ban exists.
> 
> Users experience a mix of physical and psychological symptoms. The stimulant can cause excited delirium and severe hallucinations. Users can become violent and suicidal. People often experience a super-human strength, and long-lasting euphoria or paranoia, reports say.
> 
> The health consequences, like high blood pressure and rapid heart rate, can be fatal.
> 
> Because of the nature of the symptoms the drug has been linked to many violent and crazed crimes and deaths like the recent “zombie” attack.
> 
> Last year, a man in Indiana climbed a flagpole on the side of a road and jumped into traffic. Another man in Pennsylvania broke into a monastery and stabbed a priest, and a woman in West Virginia scratched herself 'to pieces' because she thought there was something under her skin, the New York Times reported.
> 
> Nudity is common because the drug causes body temperature to rise so fast and so high people feel like they're burning up and take off their clothes, reported the Daily Beast.
> 
> *The powerful stimulant can cause super strength and in many cases hospital officials or police say it takes several people to hold down a user, the Times reported. The person often won’t respond to a stun gun or taser, the paper said.*
> 
> The U.S. Drug Enforcement Agency has classified bath salts as a Schedule 1 drug, labeling it as highly addictive and illegal. The agency banned mephedrone, MDPV and methoyne, the common ingredients in the drug.
> 
> The ban is in place for a year while the DEA studies whether it should be made permanently illegal.
> 
> However, banning synthetic drugs if often ineffective, experts say. Bath salts are a designer drug, meaning the chemical concoction can be tweaked slightly and classified as a new drug, making it easy to skirt around the law.



http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...nnibal-attack-article-1.1086791#ixzz1whiywMq8


What, exactly, does it mean to "cause super strength"?

Are the powers that be planning to use the War on Bath Salts as an excuse to commit atrocious acts of police violence?  Or will this situation just develop naturally?

And the way that it ends seems calculated to help induce mass hysteria.

"Bath Salts are Evil! We must ban them!
But even banning them won't work..
We need more money for police and federal wiretapping programs!
You must live in fear and accept any war we claim is justified (based on confidential information)"



The Second article, from Forbes:
Synthetic Drug 'Bath Salts': Did It Cause The Cannibal Attack And Why Can't The Feds Stop It?




> The concern over synthetic drugs has come to a head in recent months, according to experts, and evidenced by events in Miami last weekend. On Saturday, Rudy Eugene was fatally shot by police for gruesomely and repeatedly biting into another man’s face. President of the Miami Fraternal Order of Police Armando Aguilar believes that bath salts, a synthetic drug, is an underlying culprit in Eugene’s disturbing attack.
> 
> Bath salts are highly addictive and apparently elicit intense cravings similar to methamphetamines. They act on the brain like other stimulants, and are sometimes referred to as a “cocaine substitutes.” Also known as “White Rush, Cloud Nine, Ivory Wave, Ocean Snow, Charge Plus, White Lightning, Scarface, Hurricane Charlie, Red Dove, White Dove, and Sextasy,” their most common side effects are agitation, fast heart rate, and hallucinations and delusions, seizures, high blood pressure, and paranoia, according to the CDC. Deaths have also been linked to the drug.
> 
> One recent CDC study found that the majority of 35 patients brought to the ER for overdose had injected the drug. The same report suggested that for the one person who died from it, that MDPV was the chemical most likely linked to the death. Many of patients also had other drugs, like cocaine, benzodiazepines, opiates, marijuana, or amphetamines, in their systems at the time.



continued at
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alicegw...annibal-attack-and-why-cant-the-feds-stop-it/


----------



## 2c-goinsane

i wonder what evidence they have that makes them think it was bath salts, i wonder if he had emty bags or something in his car possibly


----------



## grimble crumble

so has the specific drug or mix of drugs actually been made public yet. "bath salts" is not a drug


----------



## Folley

> The U.S. Drug Enforcement Agency has classified bath salts as a Schedule 1 drug, labeling it as highly addictive and illegal. The agency banned mephedrone, MDPV and methoyne, the common ingredients in the drug.



Yes... because we all know than methylone (a drug safer than MDMA) is just as bad and addictive as MDPV.


----------



## olab7

totally agree with you guys. ive rarely read an accurate assumption that someone did something bad because of drugs.  Whenever cops say something is a "new form of a drug" they mean umm we have no idea what the exact cause is.  Its just really hard to believe  that a drug that many have consumed caused this one reaction to one person.  if it was the drug why hasnt other people done something like this?


----------



## 23536

RCs are primarily a middle class white thing, right?


----------



## Maus.

Here's a fine upstanding member of the white middle class...


----------



## 2002Tii

Seems like at least someone has some sense:

http://www.alternet.org/story/15567...antidrug_propaganda_in_the_miami_zombie_story


----------



## 23536

Maus. said:


> Here's a fine upstanding member of the white middle class...



or this genius: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awVqRr1eCo

This video is an actual must-watch.


----------



## Doctor_Ew420

Has anyone considered Datura or another atropine plant...???

I have read a LOT about 'bath salts' and MDPV... I know that people have had almost immediate psychosis from MDPV, some it takes a day or two of pretty normal use. I have not heard of any of them actually becoming violent. I have heard of many cases of people under the influence of atropine's being very violent, almost completely numb to physical pain and erratic. I have never seen another plant/class of drug that truly turns people into 'zombies'
All those stories of people being dosed with scopolamine and being willed into emptying their apartments or bank accounts to their attacker. That is a zombie if you ask me.
The guy was Haitian. I know that not all Haitian's practice voodoo, but maybe this guy decided to dabble. Datura has been used in voodoo practices for ages!
I bet it was just datura... it's strange that everyone would assume it is RC's


----------



## 23536

preliminary autopsy results: positive for marijuana and Bible:

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/06/0...ble-had-recently-smoked-pot-when-he-attacked/


----------



## freddy47

^The power of Christ compelled him?


----------



## slimvictor

This should be a call-to-arms to make marijuana and Bibles illegal.


----------



## SableStarr

23536 said:


> preliminary autopsy results: positive for marijuana and Bible:
> 
> http://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/06/0...ble-had-recently-smoked-pot-when-he-attacked/



It says two months until test/lab results?! Wouldn't the drug/s/ show up with the pot that was in his system?!

I say houdou.


----------



## SableStarr

Doctor_Ew420 said:


> Has anyone considered Datura or another atropine plant...???
> 
> I have read a LOT about 'bath salts' and MDPV... I know that people have had almost immediate psychosis from MDPV, some it takes a day or two of pretty normal use. I have not heard of any of them actually becoming violent. I have heard of many cases of people under the influence of atropine's being very violent, almost completely numb to physical pain and erratic. I have never seen another plant/class of drug that truly turns people into 'zombies'
> All those stories of people being dosed with scopolamine and being willed into emptying their apartments or bank accounts to their attacker. That is a zombie if you ask me.
> The guy was Haitian. I know that not all Haitian's practice voodoo, but maybe this guy decided to dabble. Datura has been used in voodoo practices for ages!
> I bet it was just datura... it's strange that everyone would assume it is RC's



I thought Voodoo wasn't always evil practice? Aren't most voodoo followers/believers carrying around significant items (the crow foot is it?) to prevent evil spirits from getting to them? Or the brick dust to keep them out of their homes? 

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/06/0...ed-now-connected-to-causeway-cannibal-case-2/


----------



## 23536

SableStarr said:


> I thought Voodoo wasn't always evil practice? Aren't most voodoo followers/believers carrying around significant items (the crow foot is it?) to prevent evil spirits from getting to them? Or the brick dust to keep them out of their homes?



I've lived around practitioners of Santeria all my life and I've never encountered an evil santero.

I used to work in a community mental health center where the owners were all santeros.  You couldn't tell until you noticed the little gods tucked into inconspicuous places all over the facility.  Like this guy:






One time we had a JCAHO inspection and the owners decided that under no circumstances would the gods be removed from the premises, so we stuffed them all into an out-of-the-way closet and hoped that the health inspectors wouldn't notice the closet full of gods.


----------



## slimvictor

^ Interesting story.
And "a closet full of gods" is a cool name for a band, or for something.


----------



## edgarshade

For those that don't want a good read there's always the Daily Mail 



> Is Cloud Nine behind the 'zombie apocalypse'? Police issue warning about new drug after TWO more cannibal attacks



By Rachel Quigley
PUBLISHED: 12:01, 7 June 2012

With reader comments



> Mind altering drug available over the counter in the U.S., but banned in Britain
> Police link the drug to previous horrific cannibal attack when a man ate another man's face
> Users experience heart palpitations, nausea, hallucinations, paranoia and erratic behavior
> 
> Two more cannibal attacks have been reported in the U.S. as police warn of a dangerous new mind-altering drug called Cloud Nine.
> 
> The ecstasy-like drug is part of a new line of over-the-counter 'bath salts' implicated in an attack last week in which a growling naked man chewed off most of a homeless man's face before being shot dead by Miami police.
> 
> In the latest incident a snarling homeless man in Miami threatened to eat two officers on Saturday and had to be fitted with a Hannibal Lecter-style bite mask.



More...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ue-warning-new-drug-TWO-cannibal-attacks.html


----------



## Section813

Good job huffington post. Finally some responsible journalism on the issue.

They find weed but no other substances?  Makes no sense. Probably was some sherm on that joint.

He had a Koran in the car and a bible with him? Odd....


----------



## SableStarr

edgarshade said:


> For those that don't want a good read there's always the Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> By Rachel Quigley
> PUBLISHED: 12:01, 7 June 2012
> 
> With reader comments
> 
> 
> 
> More...
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ue-warning-new-drug-TWO-cannibal-attacks.html



I laugh at this! This homeless man has 'caught word' and snarled on purpose! He wasn't eating a face.


----------



## SableStarr

^I believe you 23536. Been/lived in NOLA so I get this. Never considered voudou as all 'bad' spirit.


----------



## i against i

doesn't really matter considering it doesn't exist either way.


----------



## Carl Landrover

How come zombies keep getting lumped into this?


These are stories about humans craving man-meat. Unless I've missed some important details not one of these human eaters have risen from the dead and then ate someone.


----------



## i against i

because normal people don't eat other people, and zombies are known for it. it is shitty black comedy at the situation, something is seriously fucked up in a society where people go mental and eat other people, but weirdly it doesn't seem to be an uncommon thing, on or off drugs, recently or in the past.


----------



## poledriver

*The autopsy discovered a number of undigested pills in his stomach that have not yet been identified.*

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...mach-of-cannibal/story-e6frev00-1226389848163


----------



## change-jug

I`m still befuddled as to why "Bath Salts" were blamed right out of the gate. Did they find empty wrappers of branded RC`s in his car? Like I said before,this is just shitty journalism. 
"High on Bath salts!"-Hmm,so far he tested positive for weed(how did they test him tho?) and found mystery pills in his stomach.
"Cannibal!!"-Nope again,no face meat in his stomach either.
Next we`ll find out they got the names of the attacker and victim wrong too.

Maybe they were drug buddies and as a joke the one guy stuck pills all over his face and told the other guy to try and eat as many as he could? Kinda like bobbing for apples? Then the other guy got carried away?


----------



## 23536

were the pills maybe the beginning of a suicide attempt?  Was this a case of _suicide by cop_?


----------



## Doctor_Ew420

I don't know, people who feel the daily torment of depression that leads them to wanting to die (religious, had a girlfriend..?) would assumably be fairly empathetic towards a homeless man... certainly couldn't see them thinking 'if I strip myself and this man naked and rip off parts of his face with my teeth, a cop is surely to come along and shoot me!"

Why wouldn't he just spray paint a plastic gun and start aiming it at all those police that were there for that hip-hop gathering? They were there to watch over a hip-hop show, everyone knows those honkey's signed up specifically for the possibility to kill some darkies.

I am betting (and hoping) that these pills get tested as scopolamine or another chemical often used in Haitian voodoo. I honestly believe this is all caused from religious influence and datura/scopolamine.


----------



## XciteD

Doctor_Ew420 said:


> I am betting (and hoping) that these pills get tested as scopolamine or another chemical often used in Haitian voodoo. I honestly believe this is all caused from religious influence and datura/scopolamine.



This. Had to be some sort of deleriant/psychosis.


----------



## tamarinds

oh that would be so awesome if the blame shifted religion instead of the salts


----------



## psood0nym

poledriver said:


> *The autopsy discovered a number of undigested pills in his stomach that have not yet been identified.*
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...mach-of-cannibal/story-e6frev00-1226389848163


Interesting. I guess he just chewed and spat. It will be hilarious if the pills are not bath salts at all and the media has been carrying on for so long in a state of raving moral panic while playing the blame game.  Still, it's easy to imagine this is a case of a mistaken MDPV overdose leading to a few days awake and finally a psychotic break. 

This whole spat of cannibal crimes reminds me of Malcolm Gladwell's coverage of an epidemic of child suicides in the Philippines. There was a string of very young children committing suicide, seemingly just out of mimicry, as if they didn't recognize their own mortality. He also found a pattern of incidents where people would crash their cars, killing themselves and others, just after high profile media coverage of suicide, as if the drivers were unconsciously crashing their cars because the suicide idea was out there giving them permission. The Big Lurch cannibalism incident also followed a pattern of musicians committing acts of extraordinary barbarism and murder (e.g. a Norwegian Black Metal artist had also done something totally heinous just before the Lurch lung eating thing). Despite the likely or confirmed involvement of drugs and psychosis, the timing of these events indicates that at their root these bizarre phenomena largely may boil down to "monkey see, monkey do" social permissiveness. It's just bizarre and stupid enough to be a human truth.


----------



## the toad

Undigested pills found in stomach... this could get interesting... lol


----------



## THC2LSD

I doubt it's bath salts. First, no one gets hungry on bath salts. Second, bath salts don't give "super human strength", bath salt actually made me get fatigued easily when working out. Third, all the good ones are banned, most of them seem to be dimethocaine now.

I don't think PCP is usually that bad, what happened to Big Lurch is not typical, so I doubt it's that.

Since they found pills in his stomach, my vote is for benzo blackout. I've seen people blackout on benzos, it puts meth, PCP, bath salt and crack to shame in terms of bizarre behavior. The thing is while you blackout, I've seen some take like 40 pills without realizing it! You are totally not in control of what you do, can't remember what happened a second ago, can't talk them down, it falls on deaf ears and I've seen some get into fights, steal stuff or vandalize property with no recollection of it.


----------



## Pagey

^That many benzos would put the vast majority of people to sleep/would make you completely lethargic and would take away all your energy, unless mixed with something maybe...


----------



## 23536

with benzos I know there's a time window where the rush outpaces the sedation.  Like if I take a Xanax before running 3 or 4 miles them I'm flying like Hussein for the final 800 meters; but if I stretch it out to 6 or 7 miles I'm lumbering through the finish.

I've never experienced paradoxical aggression, but I've seen it.  I was at a dealer's house and this kid that had taken 5 mg of Xanax came back half an hour later with a lead pipe, screaming about getting himself short-changed.  A friend of mine who does MMA went out to subdue him and got his arm broke, and the pipe kid kept on pounding against the house and nearly got himself shot.


----------



## Section813

Interesting theory on the benzos. Back in the 90s there was a great deal if rohypnol going around the Texas area. Many of my friends became heavy users with accompanied physical addiction and shockingly high tolerance. I can confirm states of amnesiac wakefulness with violent irrational behavior. That being true though in this case we have several of this mans closest friends claiming he had no drug habit known to them.


----------



## the toad

I think"that they know of" is media prehype so as to say this happens to first time users... i think thats where its heading... i could be wrong... but a big bath salt ban will take effect soon... about the timethis guys tox screen comes back if they do in fact find any... 8)


----------



## jones-in_J

Newbierock said:


> Uhh, yeah pretty sure this killing was justified - seeing as the guy was chowing down on somebody elses face. I'd put the killing pretty low on the list of bad stuff thats happened..



took the words out of my mouth lmao


----------



## FractalStructure

He didnt have any "bath salts". Just a bible. And this is only a ruse to blame "bath salts" (always just called a "drug", like one substance). So now all main 2c's will be federally banned, along with a bunch of cannabinoids. And thats it. Thats the Zombrex. Fuck you

And of course there will be plenty of sites supplying them still (as is true with B and T7) along with the newly attractive but further deviated (from dopamine) nbome counterparts. Easier to OD on and more toxic potential. Yum! Thats the solution.

I  2c-c. Doubt its ever hurt anyone.

Who has read the actual FDA bill? they even got rid of the cathinones and MDAI but fucked the 2c's.


----------



## the toad

The very day it happened they said it was "a new kind of lsd that burns ppl up alive from the inside" 8)

This sounds worse than anthrax


----------



## Fresco

Chemically Insane said:


> The very day it happened they said it was "a new kind of lsd that burns ppl up alive from the inside" 8)
> 
> This sounds worse than anthrax


You didnt know, drug dealers around the world are genetically modifying the Ebola virus by attaching an LSD molecule around it.  And then releasing it into the public.

Be afraid!!


----------



## Section813

Interestingly final copy of the bill I read had omitted MDAI.


----------



## FractalStructure

^^ Why do people keep seeing this as the "miami cannibal" vs a homeless guy? This is a false front for something else, and bath salts are only a scapegoat


----------



## FractalStructure

Section813 said:


> Interestingly final copy of the bill I read had omitted MDAI.




Most of the cathinones are gone too. But yet, even 2c-N and 2c-H will be schedule I. what a shitty idea. The real drugs of abuse are the caths lol. What assholes. I thought the 2c's were an interesting class. I say they just don't like psychedelics

Legal question: I wonder what the risk of ordering a 2c-x in say 1g quantity will be from 3 months ago to when this bill becomes law. I see this as the only real difference this bill will make, as well as hopefully making rc sources a bit less..uhm...stupid and all slash and burn and whatever


----------



## Humboldt

maybe a case of MK Ultra-type programmed zombie, that "church boy"


----------



## poledriver

*Face-chewing victim 'awake and alert'*







> Dr. Wrood Kassira gestures as she speaks on the condition of Ronald Poppo, pictured at left, during a news conference. Picture: AP



http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...-awake-and-alert/story-e6freuy9-1226393741681


----------



## doppelgänger1

Does one know what the contents of could-9 are? afaik mdpv has been sold as it, but it's already banned in florida, right?


----------



## 23536

^id questions are pointless, especially in that case.  Nobody's even sure if it was a stimulant powder or a cannabinoid blend.  Oh and it wasn't Rudy Eugene with the Cloud 9; that was some kid in North Miami Beach that said he was gonna eat a cop.


----------



## Fresco

How the fuck as a doctor do you explain that to the guy??!  Uhm, sorry to inform you but someone bit your face off


----------



## Termino

According to the Miami Herald, the autopsy on Eugene found there was no human flesh in his stomach. The autopsy did reveal a number of undigested pills in his stomach, according to the Herald.

.... reported earlier this week that marijuana was in Eugene’s system at the time of the attack. But, a more in-depth toxicology screen for any other possible drugs will take another couple of months to complete.



http://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/06/09/causeway-cannibal-had-no-flesh-in-stomach/


----------



## Fresco

Another woman has flipped out on bath salts: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-35-dies-police-Taser-attacking-child-3.html


----------



## Fresco

Miami to Outlaw Sale of 'Bath Salts': http://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/06/20/bath-salt-ban-approved-on-1st-reading-by-miami-dade-commission/



> *Miami-Dade Commission Approves Bath Salt Ban*
> 
> “Bath salts” have made headlines ever since it was rumored Rudy Eugene may have been under their influence when he chewed off half of Ronald Poppo’s face on the MacArthur Causeway before he was shot and killed by a Miami police officer.
> 
> On Tuesday, Miami-Dade commissioners gave preliminary approval to outlaw the sale of “bath salts,” the synthetic drug that can make users aggressive and often violent.
> 
> “Bath salts” can be easily purchased at convenience stores, along with synthetic marijuana, which has also been targeted by commissioners to be banned.
> 
> The “bath salts” ban is up for final approval on July 3rd.
> 
> The county ordinance would also ban sales or advertising displays for anything structurally similar to a list of banned compounds. Violators could face $500 in fines and up to 60 days in jail.
> 
> Bath salts are a toxic cocktail of stimulants Methylenedioxypyrovalerone (MDPV), mephedrone, and pyrovalerone. The Drug Enforcement Agency groups bath salts with mescaline and ephedrine, while dealers market the drug as a replacement for cocaine or a synthetic form of the hallucinogen LSD, according to CNN.
> 
> The main problem for law enforcement: Manufacturers have managed to sidestep state law banning dozens of the stimulants by slightly altering the drugs’ chemical makeup.
> 
> Bath Salts can be inhaled, smoked, or digested and have names like Blue Silk, Hurricane Charley and Ivory Snow


----------



## 23536

^they may call it a bath salt ban, but it's really a local analogue law.  The cops will probably throw you in jail now if you have _anything_, any herb or powder, on you, and then drop the charges two months later in case the lab tests show it's part of some exotic chemical group.

Or maybe they'll prosecute it anyway.  I'd hate to face a jury of my peers and argue to them that a certain chemical is not structurally similar cuz most of my peers would be like, "Que carajo esta diciendo este tipo?"


----------



## slimvictor

*Drug LSD may be behind Miami face-eating attack, police say*

(Reuters) - A Miami man fatally shot by police after he refused to stop gnawing on another man's face may have been under the influence of a new form of the 1960s hallucinatory drug LSD, a top police officer said on Wednesday.

(...)

"We've had at least two incidents in the past couple of months with people claiming they took a new form of LSD and complained of feeling a burning sensation that forced them to take their clothes off and led them to become very violent," he said.

He also said the drug could be a synthetic stimulant known as bath salts, which the Drug Enforcement Administration has linked to side effects ranging from an impaired perception of reality to agitation and delusional behavior.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/30/us-usa-miami-attack-idUSBRE84T16D20120530


----------



## slimvictor

Is LSD a 1960's drug?
Are bath salts a new form of LSD?

Good to be able to learn so much from reading the newspaper, especially a quality source like Reuters.


----------



## Fresco

Toronto man attacks cops, "bath salts" suspected: http://www.torontosun.com/2012/06/24/accused-may-have-been-on-bath-salts-source



> Toronto Police suspect a man who allegedly broke one officer’s nose and another’s wrist may have been on Bath Salts, the drug used by the Miami face-eater.
> 
> A police source told the Toronto Sun two officers were ejecting a “strange-acting” man from an Etobicoke condo Sunday, near Lakeshore Rd. and 41st St.
> 
> When the trespasser man was uncooperative, the officers moved in to make an arrest and a fight broke out.
> 
> The “raging” man smashed one officer’s nose and managed to break the other’s wrist. He was eventually taken into custody and both officers were sent to hospital.
> 
> The officers were treated and released and will now take some time off, said the police source.
> 
> Bath Salts, a chemical combination of drugs with MPDV as its main ingredient, can cause hallucinations, paranoia and violent behaviour. MPDV, currently not regulated in Canada, is a synthetic stimulant similar to cocaine.
> 
> “It makes them think they have super-human strength,” said the source, noting the deadly drug is starting to pop up on Toronto’s streets.
> 
> In Miami last month, Ronald Poppo, 65, had three-quarters of his face chewed off by Rudy Eugene, 31, who was allegedly high on Bath Salts. In Louisiana, Carl Jacquneaux, 43, attacked his ex-wife’s new lover and bit a chunk off his face while allegedly on Bath Salts.
> 
> Federal Health Minister Leona Aglukkaq announced in early June that the government will list MDPV on the Controlled Drugs and Substances Act, under the same category heroin and cocaine.
> 
> The move will make any affiliation with MPDV illegal. The public can comment on the proposal until July 10, after which MPDV will likely be illegal by the fall.
> 
> Harley Roulston, 24, of Toronto, is charged with trespassing, resisting arrest and assaulting police officers. He will appear in court Monday


----------



## slimvictor

^ This has its own thread here: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/630389-Man-stoned-on-bath-salts-sends-2-cops-to-hospital

It is hard to keep track of all the bath-salt propaganda in the media recently, but this thread is for the Miami cannibal, not the Toronto super-human strength cop-attacker


----------



## Fresco

Indeed, I cant keep track of them all.  Here's another one. 

(sorry if its been posted already): http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...derly-womans-head-shovel-high-bath-salts.html



> *
> The man who 'smashed a 77-year-old woman in the head with shovel' and claimed he was an alien who could talk to Jesus after getting high on bath salts*
> 
> This is the stark-raving madman police say bashed a 77-year-old woman in the head with a shovel after he got high on bath salts, a terrifying new drug that's legal in most places.
> 
> Robert William White, 20, is pictured screaming 'God loves you all!' as police wheel him out of his apartment on Thursday.
> 
> Officers say White claimed was an alien and that we was speaking directly with Jesus Christ because of the drugs he took.
> 
> When the elderly woman approached White, he was swinging a shovel at birds.
> 
> 'I hate you and I want to kill you today,' he told the woman when she asked him to stop, according to a neighbour speaking to the Glendale News.
> 
> Police who responded to reports of the man trying to kill the woman at the apartment complex found White barricaded inside his apartment.
> 
> 'He seemed completely out of sorts,' said Northwest Glendale Police Lt Bruce Fox speaking to the paper.
> 
> White was holed up for nearly an hour before police were able to enter his apartment with a key and subdue him using a 40mm rubber bullet and Taser.
> 
> Until then, a resident nearby, Abraham Cabrera, said that he had heard White screaming profanities and threatening to kill someone while glass broke.
> 
> Carried out of his apartment handcuffed, while strapped to a wheelchair, witnesses reported him yelling: 'God loves you all.'
> 
> Police said White admitted to drinking a soda mixed with bath salts, while also saying he's an alien and is able to speak to Jesus Christ.
> 
> The woman hit with the shovel was taken to an area hospital and treated for non-life-threatening injuries, police told the Glendale News.
> 
> The victim's name has not been released.
> 
> Emergency rooms in the U.S. are having to treat a wave of agitated, violent and psychotic patients high on a the synthetic drug containing a chemical derivative of methcathinone.
> 
> Increasing violence from the abusers have in several instances gone as far as biting other people's flesh in attacks described as cannibalistic and resembling 'zombies.'
> 
> Others, those biters included, have been seen running naked after stripping off all their clothes.
> 
> Effects include agitation, paranoia, hallucinations, chest pain and suicidal thoughts.
> 
> The drug is not addictive but causes acute toxicity.
> 
> While not currently banned by Federal Law it is in many regions, including the city of Los Angeles since last Fall


----------



## Fresco

'Man eats neighbour's dog alive during bad legal high': http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ighbours-dog-alive-during-bad-legal-high.html



> *A MAN has been arrested after allegedly EATING his neighbour’s family dog in a frenzied attack after taking a legal high.*
> 
> Michael Terron Daniel, 22, is said to have to have torn flesh from the innocent pet with his teeth before beating and strangling it to death.
> 
> The horrific attack happened after Daniel is believed to have taken synthetic cannabis known as K2.
> 
> Witnesses reported seeing him “on his hands and knees” chasing the animal while “barking and growling like a dog”.
> 
> Cops believe Daniel took the medium-sized pooch from the porch it was sitting on in Waco, Texas.
> 
> Sgt. W. Patrick Swanton told website KWTX.com that officers found him sitting outside the house with blood on his hands and clothes in an “incoherent and unresponsive” state.
> 
> He was later taken to hospital but the dog died at the scene.
> 
> The arrest last week follows the incident, which took place on June 14 when a 911 call was made reporting a man “going crazy”.
> 
> The legal high is created using herbs which are then sprayed with chemicals to give users a similar hit to cannabis.
> 
> But the drug has been known to have dangerous side effects including extreme paranoia, hallucinations and violent behavior


----------



## 23536

*No bath salts: Causeway attacker Rudy Eugene had only pot in his system*

I'll merge this with the main thread eventually



> Rudy Eugene, the man who chewed off a homeless man’s face on the MacArthur Causeway and was shot to death by Miami police, had no drugs in his system other than marijuana, the Miami-Dade Medical Examiner’s office said Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> There was widespread speculation after the May 26 incident, parts of which were caught on video by a Miami Herald security camera, that Eugene might have been high on so-called “bath salts,” which have been blamed for psychotic behavior in other cases around the country.
> 
> “The department has ruled out the most common drugs found in ‘bath salts,’ a press release from the ME’s office said.
> 
> The toxicology testing “has identified the active components of marijuana,” the release said. “The laboratory has tested for but not detected any other street drugs, alcohol or prescription drugs, or any adulterants found in street drugs. This includes cocaine, LSD, amphetamines (Extasy, Meth and others), phencyclidine (PCP or Angel Dust), heroin, oxycodone, Xanax, synthetic marijuana (Spice), and many other similar compounds.”
> 
> The ME’s office said it sought the help of an outside forensic toxicology lab, “which has confirmed the absence of ‘bath salts,’ synthetic marijuana and LSD.” The ME’s office said that “within the limits of current technology by both laboratories,” marijuana was the only drug found in Eugene’s system.
> 
> Eugene’s victim, Ronald Poppo, is recovering at Jackson Memorial Hospital’s Ryder Trauma Center.



Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/06/27/2871098/mes-report-eugene-had-no-drugs.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## KillCops

Hahaha idiots. Drugs aren't to blame that dude just went crazy.


----------



## S.J.B.

Well there you go!

Now that the truth is out, will the "bath salts" moral panic come back into its bottle?  Ha, not a chance.

I'm waiting to see how widely this will get covered by the media.  So far I see that NPR has reported on the story.


----------



## Crankinit

Yeah this isn't going to make a difference to the whole moral panic, cat's out of the bag there.

But it's nice to have the facts at least, maybe some people will pay attention.


----------



## boardsofcanada

He had marijuana in his system? Refer Madness was right! 

But in all seriousness I'm glad that he didn't have bath salts in his system; however, I doubt that this news, even if widely reported, will do much to stop the hysteria.


----------



## poledriver

lol... fucking crazy pot heads eating peoples faces.


----------



## ro4eva

lol, what a month...

dead man ate part of homeless man's face
man skinned himself alive
man cut open his abdomen and threw his intestines at police
man broke several of two cops' bones.
man tried to eat a dog who died
ny woman wants to go cannibal
woman urinated on 30 million dollar painting
man bashed eldery woman with shovel then claimed he's an alien who can talk to jesus
woman climbed electricity pylon after smoking skunk for 4 hours
man makes meth inside walmart

What did I miss?


----------



## poledriver

lol...

Lawyer spends $19,000 dollars at strip club and blames xanax being spiked in his drink(s).
Mom Gouged Son's Eyes Out In Drug-Fueled Ritual, Mexico
Man High on Bath Salts Kills (Possibly Rapes) Goat, Dresses in Women's Undergarments
Man on Cloud 9, Four Loko tries to bite officer's hand off
Louisiana Man Bites Off Large Chunk Of Victim's Face
'It is the evilest thing imaginable': Bath salts addict filmed overdosing describes terror of taking drug blamed for Miami cannibal attack
Knife-wielding mother high on butane gas threatened to cut her own daughter, 14, ‘like a fish’ but collapses and dies in the violent row
Police: Pennsylvania mom injected 14-year-old daughter with heroin about 200 times
Man stoned on bath salts sends 2 cops to hospital
Naples Man Threatens to Bite Faces Off "Like Guy In Miami," Rape Everyone's Wives
Father, son charged after drug-fuelled nude street brawl in Alaska


----------



## C3H5N3O9

I said this was bullshit from the very beginning.  It's our sensationalist media that takes anything with the flimsiest of "evidence" and runs with it.
Remember: 
LSD making you legally insane after 7 times
LSD breaking up chromosomes
LSD in spinal fluid
Etc.
MJ causes cancer, joint equals a pack of cigs, 10-20 times more potent, damaging brain cells, reefer madness.  Etc.
MDMA burning "holes" in the brain, etc.
Meth "labs" every corner
Heroin addicted kids
PCP killers
Mushrooms making your brain "bleed"
"crack babies"  
All of this, with the help of the media is used to outlaw these drugs.  (The lone exception is MDMA, which the media caught onto after it was outlawed)

The list goes on and on. Create fake stories, making up evidence, etc. Scaring people is what sells.  And that should be enough of a reason to keep you skeptical of any story that is "unbelievable."  Because, it usually is.


----------



## XciteD

I had a feeling it was total bullshit too.


----------



## sekio

The Consumers Union Report on Licit and Illicit Drugs
by Edward M. Brecher and the Editors of Consumer Reports Magazine, 1972
*44. How to launch a nationwide drug menace*

Go read it.

This is fucking textbook stuff happening today.


----------



## llama112

Good news that "bath salts" weren't the cause of this.  The story about the "face eating guy on bath salts" was ALL OVER my local news for WEEKS.  The story about him not being on bath salts?  I can't find it anywhere in the local news.  This is so ridiculous.
My coworkers were talking about "bath salts" and so I was trying to explain it to them.  I bet they will never actually know that the bath salts were not the cause.  They will always think the "bath salts" are bad.  Gahh!


----------



## poledriver

^ It's the top most read story on one of our most popular news websites atm -

*Don't blame the bath salts. Face-eater not on drug*

Putting to bed the theory a global zombie apocalypse had been triggered by bath salts, the man who chewed another man's face off on a Miami overpass was not under the influence of the now-notorious synthetic drug.

Toxicology reports confirm 31-year-old Rudy Eugene only had marijuana in his system. No traces of any other street drugs, alchohol or prescription drugs were found.

“The department has ruled out the most common drugs found in bath salts," the Medical Examiner's office said.

On May 26, Eugene was caught on security cameras in broad daylight devouring homeless 65-year-old Ronald Poppo's face. He was shot and killed by police when he refused to stop. 

It's not clear what led to the attack. Eugene's friends and family have said he was religious, not violent and that he didn't drink or do hard drugs.

Poppo has undergone several surgeries to restructure his face and is recovering in hospital.

The psychotic attack was the first in a series of cannibalism-related crimes to hit the media. 

Now it appears our worst nightmare has been confirmed - "zombies" don't need any drugs to eat humans.

*911 call released of Miami cannibal attack* http://video.news.com.au/2242923518/911-call-released-of-Miami-cannibal-attack

http://www.news.com.au/world/no-bat...-reports-confirm/story-e6frfkyi-1226410710814


----------



## poledriver

> Now it appears our worst nightmare has been confirmed - "zombies" don't need any drugs to eat humans.



Except pot....


----------



## poledriver

Didnt he have some pills in his stomach or something?


----------



## webbykevin

BBC have it on the main news page today....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18620868


----------



## S.J.B.

I'm pleasantly surprised by the level of coverage.


----------



## Enables

But wouldn't bath salts only stay in your system for a couple days at the most? Could that be why there weren't any in the toxicology report? Weed is there for a while, of course.


----------



## ramb0

Media is always looking fo new drugs to shun and scare the public with...


----------



## Carl Landrover

Didn't they say that there were undissolved pills in the mans stomach?

Edit: Yes, they did say that.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...mach-of-cannibal/story-e6frev00-1226389848163


----------



## SDforever420

Always sounded like bullshit. But is it possible, if he was on bath salts, that there was a unknown RC in it? Or would that have shown up in the toxicology report?


----------



## Chesh

> Dr Bruce Goldberger, director of toxicology at the University of Miami, said while the coroner's office is known for its thorough work, it would be a challenge to keep up with the pace of new formulations for synthetic drugs.
> 
> "There are many of these synthetic drugs that we currently don't have the methodology to test on, and that is not the fault of the toxicology lab," Dr Goldberger said.



Could have been some unknown RC then.


----------



## psood0nym

^So, yeah, probably still "bath salts." He did have a bunch of pills in his stomach that were ... something. Assuming they tested for the ingredients known to be sold as bath salts it wasn't mephedrone, MDPV, or methylone -- all of which, I think, were illegal in the U.S. at the time of the attack. 

Sleep deprived stimulant psychosis + an inherently violent disposition (I believe his former wife said he was violent) = face eating. Doesn't quite add up cleanly of course, but stimulant psychosis may have very well been involved. It's good that the media is spanking itself for this a little, but it's still possible some newer synthetic stimulant (I blame "Eric 3") played some role. This may be moral panic combined with prohibition pushing profit hungry chemists into evermore untested waters (oh yeah, also Rudy being a closet cannibal maniac).


----------



## nthron

HAHAHAHA! I knew it! this is reefer madness all over again


----------



## 23536

sekio said:


> The Consumers Union Report on Licit and Illicit Drugs
> by Edward M. Brecher and the Editors of Consumer Reports Magazine, 1972
> *44. How to launch a nationwide drug menace*
> 
> Go read it.
> 
> This is fucking textbook stuff happening today.



this is a great article/chapter.

No Bluelight/Erowid/Wikipedia back then to set people straight.


----------



## Tiny Mids Blunt

Man, that guy must have really had the munchies bad...


----------



## blazR

I know why the toxicoligy report came back negative besides THC.

The answer is: Jenkem! And it's tha shiiiiiiit.


----------



## SteeleyJ

The truth may be out, but the initial panic that was widespred by the media isn't going to go away. That whole thing got senators and congressmen watching and pushing even harder for regulations, Bills, of every known psychactive ingredient in those stupid bath salt blends.           


   I bet some DEA guy or vice cop is sitting back laughing and feeling pretty satisfied and accomplished because he planted the bug in the medias ear.


----------



## SteeleyJ

> which has confirmed the absence of ‘bath salts,’ synthetic marijuana and LSD.”




They were specifically looking to blame this on a research chemical.


DEA NEW MOTTO     " Scheduling chemicals without science since the 1970s "


----------



## THC2LSD

I guess it was just plain old schizophrenic psychosis.His family did say he was paranoid often like the world was conspiring against him.Guess he finally snapped.

 I did wonder if maybe he was having heat exhaustion/stroke from walking in the hot sun. They can cause delirium.

Did they test the pills in his stomach?They'll probably say it's some new shit they can't test for. Maybe some RC in a fake pharm or fake ecstasy? Or maybe the 2012 Mayan zombie apocalypse is upon us?

I think, with the benefit of retrospect, that the cops could have just ganged up on him, smacked him in the head with a nightstick, and restrained him. Though if there wasn't enough cops at the scene and the dude's ripping a guy's face off I could understand why lethal force had to be used.


----------



## Cambo

If the pills were still in his stomach, then he wouldn't have any effect from them? So why would that matter? Unless I'm wrong of course.


----------



## Doctor_Ew420

Cambo said:


> If the pills were still in his stomach, then he wouldn't have any effect from them? So why would that matter? Unless I'm wrong of course.



Eh... you COULD be wrong. I dont know if he had capsules, ghetto pressed pills, pharm grade pressed pills or continuous release tablets... With continuous release tablets he could have suffered some type of effect from the active ingredient without the entire pill dissolving. Many people are found with nearly whole pills in their stomach when they overdose on large amounts of MScontin or oxycontin. If it were capsule then it is much less likely that he would have felt the effects of what was inside, also, he would have had to eat them a moment before he attacked because they dissolve in the stomach in roughly 30 minutes.

It only makes sense that they found some type of pressed pill or continuous release pill.

This is my main question right now... they have told us that he was on NO drugs aside from marijuana but, what was in his stomach???!!!


----------



## pbuilder

It makes me sick how misinformed the media is about drugs in general.  My god, they are acting like these "bath salts" are a magic drug that works on a whole new mechanism of action from the popular drugs that have been around for decades or even over a century.  Do these moron not know they just mimic the same actions as say cocaine, or amphetamines, or cannibinoids, and don't activate a blood thirsty human cannibal in the brain lol.  God the media is so misinformed, that or completely corrupt.


----------



## pbuilder

ro4eva said:


> lol, what a month...
> 
> dead man ate part of homeless man's face
> man skinned himself alive
> man cut open his abdomen and threw his intestines at police
> man broke several of two cops' bones.
> man tried to eat a dog who died
> ny woman wants to go cannibal
> woman urinated on 30 million dollar painting
> man bashed eldery woman with shovel then claimed he's an alien who can talk to jesus
> woman climbed electricity pylon after smoking skunk for 4 hours
> man makes meth inside walmart
> 
> What did I miss?



Luka Magnotta

Man films the brutal murder and dismemberment of a Chinese man, then shoves a dildo up his ass and whacks off with the dead dudes arm.  He then sends the body parts to schools and political offices all over the country, before finally caught thousands of miles away overseas in Germany.

Da Phuck.

I think the whole world ends in 2012 thing is making schizo people especially paranoid and crazy.


----------



## KeyMiNDer

we should put former Gouverner,NavySeal,Wresler,Harvard teacher and actual conspiracy reporter Jesse Ventura on that media propaganda story...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jw8eAeGkIc


----------



## Carl Landrover

Cambo said:


> If the pills were still in his stomach, then he wouldn't have any effect from them? So why would that matter? Unless I'm wrong of course.



It'd still be interesting to find out what they were. Maybe it's something that leaves the body very quickly and if so maybe the guy had taken some earlier which is why nothing showed up on his toxicology test? Maybe it's a newer drug that they don't test for?

The fact that drugs seem to be blamed for this incident makes any capsules found in the guys stomach seem relevant.


----------



## tremours

wasnt this the guy that was also cought with a bible, maybe god i slowly turning his followers into zombies


----------



## Fresco

Seriously, WTF is wrong with people nowadays

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...1217.html?utm_hp_ref=fb&src=sp&comm_ref=false



> *Face Eating Attack In China: 'Dong,' Drunken Bus Driver, Allegedly Bites Woman 'Du's' Nose, Lips *
> 
> A woman has been hospitalized in China after a drunken bus driver allegedly attacked her and began gnawing on her face.
> 
> The woman, identified as "Du," was driving near a bus station in Wenzhou on Tuesday when a man ran into the street, blocking her car. The man, a bus driver identified as "Dong," allegedly climbed onto the hood of Du's car and began hitting the windshield, according to the Malaysia Chronicle.
> 
> Du got out of the car, and allegedly Dong tackled her to the ground, where he began chewing on her face, according to Shanghai Daily. Witnesses say they attempted to pull Dong off of her, but were unable to do so.
> 
> Dong was ultimately stopped by police, What's On Dalian reports. Officers say he had drunk around 1.75 ml of strong liquor prior to the incident


----------



## poledriver

lol at some of these 8(


----------



## Fresco

More details: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...bus-driver-leaps-woman-street-chews-face.html


----------



## rwtrwt

The Tox report is in... no MDPV or other known ingredients in bath salts in eugene's system... I'm still curious about the "undigested pills" reported by another bluelighter.

http://healthland.time.com/2012/06/27/the-cannabis-cannibal-miami-face-eater-didnt-take-bath-salts/

"The Miami case represents the tragedy of untreated mental illness, not drug use alone. While mental illness can be exacerbated by marijuana and other drugs, such cases shouldn’t lead to criminal crackdowns. That’s not to say that people should be allowed to take drugs that haven’t been thoroughly tested on humans — but current policies didn’t keep marijuana away from a seriously mentally ill man either.

If we want to prevent such violence, we need to focus on its genuine causes, not sensational claims about what drugs “make” people do."

Edit: sorry I just noticed that similar posts were already made on unmerged threads


----------



## the toad

I read in one of the headlines saying no flesh found in stomach but undigested pills. 

Ill see of i can find it... a bit busy atm


----------



## ro4eva

whataboutheforests said:


>



lol!


----------



## Fresco

And another...LOL: http://www.torontosun.com/2012/07/10/naked-florida-man-bites-mans-stomach-in-rampage-police

Sorry if its been posted already, I'm too lazy to do a full search








> A naked Florida man leapt from a rooftop and then bit a chunk of flesh from a man's stomach early Saturday, police say.
> 
> St. Augustine police say they were called at 4:30 a.m. when a man was spotted destroying lawn furniture. He then allegedly climbed on a roof and jumped on the hood of a truck. Police said two residents at the house awoke to investigate but the man tackled them and bit one of them in the stomach as they held him for police.
> 
> It took five officers and several Taser zaps to subdue the man, and three officers were kicked or bit during the arrest, police said.
> 
> The officers and one of the residents were treated for minor injuries.
> 
> Jeremiah Haughee, 22, is charged with five counts of battery, burglary and criminal mischief, according to jail records. He was released on $32,000 bail Sunday.
> 
> Police said there was no indication early in the investigation the man was on drugs during the alleged attacks


----------



## poledriver

No indication he was _on_ drugs? Yeah there's alot of people out at 4.30 am, destroying lawn furniture, jumping off roofs onto cars and biting peoples stomachs and can take 5 taser zaps to be subdued? I see it all the time... 

I guess the other thing is he mighta been _off_ his drugs, ones that get prescribed to keep mentally ill people from doing weird stuff.


----------



## the toad

Muthafucking zombies are here... you dont hear shit about these stories after the first day or two...cuz theyre all fucking dead! Lmao


----------



## Doctor_Ew420

Yeah... No, for sure... That guy doesn't do drugs at all (LOL!)

He looks crazy but, who knows right?

It has just been so long with the Miami guy... I wish we had more info, I think people deserve it.

Mental illness can cause all kinds of strange bodily reactions, repeatedly taking bullets after stripping yourself and a homeless man naked and chewing off large portions of his face just seems like a little much. Maybe Eugene was profoundly mentally ill... But, I can still NOT get away from the idea that it was scopolamine or a similar chemical that caused his outbreak.

Increased power, animalistic actions, violence via the teeth, complete disorientation, growling/hissing, extreme body heat/dry mouth etc. are all symptoms of having been dosed with scopolamine. I have read/heard stories about all of these symptoms while under the influence of that chemical or similar chemicals.

Does anyone know the course of action that these drugs take in the body? Are they easily tested for? Are the quickly excreted? I know of several stories (possibly tales) about people who took 'ayahuasca' that contained datura/brugmansia or just brugmansia on its on that ended up stuck in that state for the rest of their short lives.

I have many friends who have taken datura, one of them is 5foot4inches and 120 lbs. A skinny malnourished junky who had to be strapped to a table (read half inch leather straps) and within an hour had snapped both of his leather arm restraints and was found in an elevator punching himself in the dick (he thought it was on fire) His buddy who also took it who was not much bigger basically had to have hands pressing down all over his body to hold him down. It was apparently a VERY difficult night for my local hospital.
Another person I knew that took datura who had multiple witnesses watch him lift the back end of one of those old wood-panel hatchback's nearly 2 feet off the ground! I didn't believe it, several people who apparently watched him were quite convincing. This young man was 17, ~140 lbs.

I just wish I could find more info on scopolamine and similar chemicals in the body... Anybody?


----------



## THC2LSD

Having witnessed first-hand non-drug schizophrenic/manic psychosis I do believe that it can cause bizarre behavior commonly associated with drugs like uppers, PCP, and anticholinergics, or even worse behavior. I think I read that either his mom or girlfriend said that Eugene was kind of paranoid like the world conspired against him but not crazy. I think he hid it but finally snapped. It's a tragedy for both men.





			
				Doctor_Ew420 said:
			
		

> I just wish I could find more info on scopolamine and similar chemicals in the body... Anybody?


 Strangely scopolamine is very similar to cocaine chemically. Funny how slight changes in the molecule could profoundly change the effects.


----------



## ~NaStYNaI~

LISTEN UP!!!...I HAVE PUT A BUNCH OF THIS SHIT TOGETHER..i think..anyways..ALL THESE PEOPLE SHOW SIGNS OF PSYCHOSIS,AND BEHAVE AS IF ON PCP!!!...SO,WHAT I THINK IS IN THESE BATH SALT IS PROBABLY 4-MeO-Pcp,or SOME OTHER ANALOUGE OF IT!!.and THE REASON WHY THE MIAMI FACE CHEWER OF HOMELESS MAN HAD ONLY "WEED" IN HIS SYSTEM IS BECAUSE PCP AND OTHER CHEMS SIMILAR TO IT(4-Meo-Pcp),ARE USUALLY LACED ONTO WEED!!

AND THE REASON WHY WEED ONLY SHOWED UP I BECAUSE PCP-LIKE CHEMS 'PROBABLY' AREN'T DETECTABLE FOR A LONG TIME.SO PLEASE,BE CAREFUL,AND DONT FUCK WITH THIS SHIT(BATH SALTS).

I know a few people up here in Southern New Hampshire who are literally going nuts and having seizures smoking this shit!!!!.

I also just got the word today that a girl I know who is on Pre-trial conditions and has to give piss one or more a week,came up positive for Pcp AND angel dust.and she has been smoking this shit CONSTANTLY and has been showing behavior like that of a schizto.


----------



## THC2LSD

First, I think they tested for PCP analogs and 4-MeO-PCP would have the same metabolites as PCP.They would stay in your system a long time alive, let alone dead.Second, nobody laces weed with PCP, it's more valuable than weed. It has a big enough market where it's desired and sought after.

It's really not that bad. More mellow than spice, DXM or even shrooms. It's one of my favorites. I think the bad side effects come from the PCC impurity, which can cause stuff like seizures and psychosis. Worse than PCP by far. And PCP, water, wet, sherm, dippies, "embalming fluid"(slang, not literal formaldehyde), love boat, tick, T, mesc(not mescaline), clickum, rocket fuel, KJ, angel hairs(weed combo), space base(crack combo), leinos(sp?), butt naked and ANGEL DUST are all the same shit.

I didn't find it particularly crazy. Abuse and addiction will fuck with your mind though(see John Lilly). PCP's as addictive as meth IMO. And I think the reason that it's associated with violence is because criminals like to take it to steady their nerves before a job.

Why is it so hard for everyone to accept that some people are just crazy? Having experienced non-drug psychosis I could definitely see someone doing something this stupid sober.


----------



## amanitadine

~NaStYNaI~ said:


> LISTEN UP!!!...I HAVE PUT A BUNCH OF THIS SHIT TOGETHER..i think..anyways..ALL THESE PEOPLE SHOW SIGNS OF PSYCHOSIS,AND BEHAVE AS IF ON PCP!!!...SO,WHAT I THINK IS IN THESE BATH SALT IS PROBABLY 4-MeO-Pcp,or SOME OTHER ANALOUGE OF IT!!.and THE REASON WHY THE MIAMI FACE CHEWER OF HOMELESS MAN HAD ONLY "WEED" IN HIS SYSTEM IS BECAUSE PCP AND OTHER CHEMS SIMILAR TO IT(4-Meo-Pcp),ARE USUALLY LACED ONTO WEED!!
> 
> AND THE REASON WHY WEED ONLY SHOWED UP I BECAUSE PCP-LIKE CHEMS 'PROBABLY' AREN'T DETECTABLE FOR A LONG TIME.SO PLEASE,BE CAREFUL,AND DONT FUCK WITH THIS SHIT(BATH SALTS).
> 
> I know a few people up here in Southern New Hampshire who are literally going nuts and having seizures smoking this shit!!!!.
> 
> I also just got the word today that a girl I know who is on Pre-trial conditions and has to give piss one or more a week,came up positive for Pcp AND angel dust.and she has been smoking this shit CONSTANTLY and has been showing behavior like that of a schizto.



PCP AND ANGEL DUST?! Seriously? Just so I don't get too depressed about the state of mankind I am going to willfully, forcefully, assume you were taking the piss. Please?! There is just too much idiocy in this post for me to digest. . .


----------



## ~NaStYNaI~

amanitadine said:


> PCP AND ANGEL DUST?! Seriously? Just so I don't get too depressed about the state of mankind I am going to willfully, forcefully, assume you were taking the piss. Please?! There is just too much idiocy in this post for me to digest. . .



First of all...i just want to make it clear that I KNOW that Pcp and 'Angel Dust"...are the same thing!....This is what I said the 'girl' said..I personally think,that they said "angel Dust" as to say "yea,'pcp'..or more commonly called "angel dust"..and that she didn't realize they were trying to say they were one in the same.....because she is not a 'bright' girl.May be wrong to say about a chic,but  she honestly is not very smart.

And the reason "pcp" is showing up in these drug tests,and why it is showing up when the cops send it to the lab to get tested,is because the ingredient IS showing up as 'pcp',OR an analouge or similar substance as "pcp"..this is NOT from my own hypothosis solely.I really didnt wana explain that much prob cuz i was a bit lazey at that moment.

I also personally think that certain people are more susceptible or prone to having psychotic episodes or breaks while on drugs,especially if they arent familiar to a peticular substance,than others. and since these "bath salts' have become more available there is bound to be more information about how many people have adverse reactions to using 'bath salts'


----------



## THC2LSD

~NaStYNaI~ said:
			
		

> because she is not a 'bright' girl.May be wrong to say about a chic,but she honestly is not very smart.


Sadly a lot of shermheads ain't no John Lilly. Generally not too smart in the first place, PCP doesn't help. True with tweakers, Crackheads and some junkies too. Now some are very bright, it's just that drugs seem to attract stupid people.

And I agree that bath salts are some crazy shit, even if you buy the know pure substance. I hate them but I love them.


----------



## poledriver

*Face-eating victim Ronald Poppo thanks public for support in video*






A HOMELESS man whose face was mostly chewed off in a horrific attack last year appears to be largely at peace with his disfigurement.

Ronald Poppo spends his time strumming a guitar, making jokes and thanking people for their donations to help pay for his care.

Even so, Poppo doesn't like to leave his hospital room and he won't allow anyone to visit him, other than his doctors and nurses.

Poppo lost his left eye, his nose and most of the surrounding skin when a naked man attacked him for no reason alongside a Miami highway a year ago.

In a video posted online on Tuesday by the hospital caring for him, his left eye socket is a hollow shadow, his blinded right eye is covered by a skin graft and his nose is reduced to just the nostrils.

Still, Poppo joked with his nurses and, though he wears a baseball cap, leaves his face uncovered to address the camera.

"People in my predicament need to be helped out, and I'm sure there's other people also that have the same type of predicament. I thank the outpouring of people contributing, I'll always be grateful for that," Poppo said in the brief video, which was shot recently.

He spent nearly a month in the hospital after the attack, before moving to a long-term care facility. 

His doctors at Jackson Memorial Hospital and the University of Miami Miller School of Medicine praised Poppo for his resilience and said he's satisfied with the surgeries and skin grafts that have closed his wounds.

Poppo could still use his own tissues or prosthetics to replace his nose or eye, but he is not interested in more facial reconstruction.

"There's still work that can be done, but he's more than happy with how he is now, and he's quite grateful," said Dr. Wrood Kassira, a plastic surgeon.

A facial transplant wouldn't be necessary, since Poppo didn't lose any functions other than his vision.

"To put him through a lifetime of immunosuppression is not something he nor us think is in his best interest," Kassira said.

A Miami police officer shot and killed Poppo's attacker, Rudy Eugene. It's still not clear what provoked Eugene. Callers reported seeing a naked Eugene swinging from a light pole minutes before the attack. Lab tests found only marijuana in his system.

Ruth Charles, Eugene's mother, declined comment.

"To tell you the truth, I don't feel like going back to this thing again," she said. "I'm just trying to recover from what happened."

Poppo doesn't blame Eugene for what happened, said Adolfa Sigue, nurse manager at the Jackson Memorial Perdue Medical Center, where he lives.

"The only thing that he always tells me is that, 'I'm sure that that man had a bad day that day,'" Sigue said.

Poppo, 66, still requires daily medical care for his wounds, and he's working with occupational therapists and specialists from the Miami Lighthouse for the Blind to learn how to adjust to his blindness. 

He can dress himself and is learning again to play the guitar, an instrument he had not picked up for 40 years.

He's gained 50 pounds, and though his caretakers would like to see him exercise more, he so far refuses to leave the facility unless he's going to the hospital to see his doctors, said Patricia Copalko, a certified nursing assistant at the medical center.

He also hasn't allowed any visitors to see him, other than his doctors, nurses and therapists. 

Sigue said Poppo doesn't answer the telephone in his room and hasn't wanted to talk with relatives other than a sister, who calls the nurse's cellphone to get through.

"He doesn't wander out of his room very often," Copalko said, adding, "He needs to get out and he has refused. But also, I get it. He says, 'My face.'"

Poppo's caretakers describe him as a charming, cooperative patient who enjoys listening to Miami Heat basketball games on the radio. 

He can stay at the medical center indefinitely. His care is covered by Medicaid, and a Jackson Memorial Foundation fund has raised $100,000 for his medical expenses.


Read more: http://www.news.com.au/world-news/f...rt/story-fndir2ev-1226648004369#ixzz2Tyj9SYa6


----------



## poledriver

*Naked man shot to death after eating teen's face, assaulting cop*

A NAKED man with "superhuman strength" was shot to death Tuesday night after assaulting a former police officer and biting part of a teenager's face off in Florida.

According to Palm Beach County Sheriff Ric Bradshaw, the naked man was walking down a road near Delray Beach, Florida when, for reasons that remain unclear, he attacked a 66-year-old former NYPD officer.

The retired cop was rushed to the hospital with serious injuries.

Meanwhile, the naked man continued up the road, where he encountered and chased a man walking with his 10-year-old son.

Later, the naked man attacked an 18-year-old man, biting his face until the teen stabbed the man with a box cutter or knife. \

By that time, police officers had arrived on the scene and attempted to taser the nude man.

"He's obviously delirious on something," Palm Beach County Sheriff Ric Bradshaw told the Palm Beach Post.

"He is a huge guy. He takes a fighting stance. They're trying to get him on the ground. He starts charging them. The Taser did not affect him."

A deputy then shot the man three times, once in the torso and twice in the lower body. The man died later that night at a nearby hospital.

"We don't know right now if he's expired from the gunshots, or if he's expired because of obviously he's on some type of drugs that have made him act like this," Bradshaw said.

"There's no way to know if those are the shots that actually killed him, or if he's died from what they called exited delirium. He's obviously on some type of narcotics to make him act like this."

http://www.news.com.au/world/naked-...e-assaulting-cop/story-fndir2ev-1226819212674


----------



## NotaCaterpillar

Interesting. Whats up with florida? Could be drugs but obviously dude had to be mentally unwell/unstable in some way beforehand. I hate how most cops/people will call all drugs narcotics.  Narcotics are opiates/opioids.

Edit
Okay so i looked up the definition of narcotic and it originally means sleep inducing. It has come to be associated with opiates/opioids. Legally it can change definition depending on the law/location to include all sorts of drugs.


----------



## RedLeader

Bradshaw sounds exactly like the type of cop I cannot stand.


----------



## poledriver

> A deputy then shot the man three times, once in the torso and twice in the lower body. The man died later that night at a nearby hospital.
> 
> "We don't know right now if he's expired from the gunshots, or if he's expired because of obviously he's on some type of drugs that have made him act like this," Bradshaw said.



I'd say it's pretty fucking likely he died from the 3 gun shot wounds, not the drugs lol..


----------



## RedLeader

We really should stop wasting our time asking what he died from and go arrest the person(s) who sold him the drugs.


----------



## opi8

poledriver said:


> I'd say it's pretty fucking likely he died from the 3 gun shot wounds, not the drugs lol..



LOL I was thinking the same thing.

After shooting him three times, we can't be sure if the bullets actually killed him because he was on drugs. People on drugs die all the time, right. Guys. Guys?

I really hate this world.


----------



## 23536

Regardless what he was on, I have a big problem with cops subduing naked unarmed people with bullets. This is happening all over the world now, and the media is likely responsible for the myth of the drug zombie with superhuman strength.

"I am a human being.   Nothing human is alien to me."

Terence


----------



## neversickanymore

i have a big problem with people getting so wacked they hurt people and chew on their faces..  not saying he deserved to be shot.. but Im also not feeling to sorry for the guy.


----------



## Shadowsblaze

If my face was being chewed and the cop threatened to shoot the man and I was conscious I would hope the cop shot him in the head immediately. It could be the difference of perhaps 2-3 more bites and the subsequent pain that I would later have to endure for weeks on end. As well as the possibility that he bites my artery and takes my life, which do to the circumstances might be a preferred option so I don't have to make that teminating decision down the line.


----------



## poledriver

> If my face was being chewed and the cop threatened to shoot the man and I was conscious I would hope the cop shot him in the head immediately.



You'd probably hope the bullet didn't go through his head and into you though, or the cop missed the guys head and the bullet got you instead.


----------



## 23536

neversickanymore said:


> i have a big problem with people getting so wacked they hurt people and chew on their faces..  not saying he deserved to be shot.. but Im also not feeling to sorry for the guy.



Execution without a trial has to stop.  Police already have enormous power; they cannot be allowed to decide who lives and who dies.

if the taser fails, they can easily club him over the head.  They don't need to put a bullet in him unless he's got a gun or blade or crossbow.


----------

